# Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern



## olaf70 (10. März 2010)

Also, ich mein jetzt nicht als Köder! Auch wenn manch gestresster Familienvater schon mal in die Versuchung kommen könnte.
Auch rechtliche Aspekte wegen mitangelnden Kindern meine ich nicht.
Meine Frage lässt sich am Besten an einem Beispiel aus dem letzten Jahr erörtern.
Ich bin mit meinem fünfjährigem Sohn am Angeln in einem etwas größeren Graben. Plötzlich beißt der Barsch meines Lebens (42cm) und mir war sofort klar: Das Abendessen ist gerettet! 
Doch vor dem Essen muß der Fisch natürlich waidmännisch in die andere und hoffentlich bessere Welt geleitet werden. Und das vor den großen erstaunten Augen eines kleinen Kindes.
Da ich ein Freund schneller Entscheidungen bin, habe ich mich fürs Abendessen und gegen Catch&Release entschieden. 
Und hauptsächlich dafür, daß Kinder auch ruhig erfahren dürfen,daß der Fisch nicht nur aus dem Supermarkt kommt und das für unser Essen täglich viele Tiere sterben müssen, die wahrscheinlich alle sehr an ihrem Leben hängen.
Nach ein paar Minuten fing ich dann noch einen von 32 und 26cm, die ich auch mitnahm.
Der Kleine hat die Fische später ganz stolz der Mama gezeigt mit den Worten:"Guck mal: Papa-Fisch, Mama-Fisch und Baby-Fisch!!".
Was mir einen mittelschweren Anschiß seitens meiner besseren Hälfte einbrachte,die prompt meine pädagogischen Fähigkeiten bezweifelte.
Ich denke nach wie vor, daß meine Entscheidung so falsch nicht wahr. Außerdem beginnt bald die Saison.
Eure Meinung und Erlebnisse würden mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## angelpfeife (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Klar hast du richtig gehandelt, wie soll aus dem Kleinen sonst nen richtiger Angler werden? Naja gut, dass er die drei Fische mit Papa, Mama und Kind assoziert ist zwar nicht sonderlich schön aber durchaus normal. Ich selber hab mit 5 ne Stippe in die hand gekriegt und mit 8 hab ich schon selbst Fische abgeschlagen - und geschadet hat es sicher nicht. (War aber alles immer nur im Urlaub im Aussland-->andre Rechtslage!!). Der Kleine ist also auf dem richtigen Weg - so lernt er dass das leben kein Ponyhof ist und wie du schon sagst, woher sein MCDonalds Frass kommt...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Ich finde es gerade in der heutigen Zeit gut und wichtig, dass man Kindern (mit dem nötigen Feingefühl) zeigt, wo das Essen ursprünglich herkommt.

Habe zwar keine genaue Erinnerung mehr daran, wie ich an das Thema herangeführt wurde, aber auch mir wurde irgendwann deutlich gemacht, dass der Fisch (und das Huhn) nicht lebendig in die Pfanne kommt.

Wie schon gesagt, Feingefühl ist gefragt, und es ist durchaus kontraproduktiv, wenn Mutti zu Hause anfängt zu jammern, dass die armen armen Fischlis totgemacht worden sind.

Muss zwar meinem Neffen (in Ermangelung eigenen Nachwuchses) immer noch die Fische saubermachen (und der Kopf muss ab, damit Schwesterlein keine Zustände kriegt), aber ansonsten hat das alles prima funktioniert.

Wir freuen uns beide schon mächtig auf die ersten Frühjahrs-Forellen vom Grill!

Im Winter habe ich ein (gut, schon entfelltes) Kaninchen besorgt, was wir beide (war auch für mich das erste ganze) interessiert zerlegt und geschmort haben.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Ich finde es durchaus in Ordnung, das Kinder sehen, das Nahrung durchaus lebt, bevor sie auf unseren Teller kommt.

Ich kann dich gut verstehen, denn ich hatte ähnliche Bedenken, als ich im Herbst eine Meerforelle im Beisein meiner Tochter abschlug.
Die Lütte war völlig ungerührt und hat den Fisch auch abends mit verspeist. Warum Kinder nicht mitbekommen sollen, das Fleisch nicht in PVC-Verpackungen wächst, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Palerado (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Finde es auch absolut in Ordnung. Allerdings hättest Du ihn vorher ein wenig in der Theorie vorbereiten können.
Aber das musst Du elber entscheiden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Hallo Olaf,#h

ich finde deine Entscheidung gut.:m
Meine Tochter (damals 4 oder 5 Jahre),hat mir in ihrem 
jungen Alter bereits in Hvide Sande (DK) geholfen die 
Heringe zu schuppen.Das ganze ohne Druck und nur von
kindlichem Interesse geprägt.Noch heute (27 Jahre alt),
freut sie sich über einen leckeren Fisch auf dem Teller,und 
hat auch den Gedanken an einen normalen Tierschutz nicht
außer Acht gelassen.#6 Heute ist sie 27.
Ich denke,der goldene Mittelweg hat seine Berechtigung
noch immer nicht verloren.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## robinhood23 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

der sohn meiner exfreundin durfte immer entscheiden ob der fisch auf den tisch oder wieder ins wasser durfte und irgendwann wollte er dann auch keine rotaugen mehr essen *g


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Vielleicht solltest du nochmal darüber nachdenken, ob du in DIESEM Forum zu dieser Frage ein ausgeglichenes Meinungsbild erhältst. Vielleicht fragst du dasselbe nochmal in einem PETA-Forum und schaust mal, ob die Antworten sich möglicherweise unterscheiden.


----------



## Gemini (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Wenn ich sehe wie meine Kleine manchmal die Hunde quält wird sie damit, wenn es soweit ist, kein Problem haben...

Problematischer sehe ich da in meinem Fall die anstehende Reaktion des Muttertiers.


----------



## zanderohli (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Als der Sohn(damals 7) meiner Freundin das erste mal mit zum Angeln war (Forellen See) hat er auch gleich prompt den ersten Fisch seiner noch jungen Anglerlaufbahn gefangen. Als ich dann zuhause mit der Versorgung meiner Fische fertig war fragte er mich ob er das mit seinem auch machen soll. Ich sagte ja und er hat voller Elan seine Forelle ausgenommen. Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Du hast meiner Meinung nach richtig gehandelt


----------



## Celtic-hero (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Der Kleine hat die Fische später ganz stolz der Mama gezeigt mit den Worten:"Guck mal: Papa-Fisch, Mama-Fisch und Baby-Fisch!!".
> Was mir einen mittelschweren Anschiß seitens meiner besseren Hälfte einbrachte,die prompt meine pädagogischen Fähigkeiten bezweifelte.





Made my Day. Herrlich. :vik::vik::vik:



Ansonsten fand ich deine Entscheidung in Ordnung. ich editire nacher noch - hab grade wenig Zeit.


----------



## pfuitoifel (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Hallo Olaf,
meinen Glückwunsch zu deinem Sohn.Er sieht die Sache völlig entspannt und sehr interessiert.Merkwürdig mutet nur die Reaktion deiner Frau an,sie muß doch gesehen und bemerkt haben,daß es deinem Sohn total Spaß gemacht hat,verstörte Kinder reagieren anders.Ich kann nur so viel sagen,ich habe bereits mit fünf Jahren zusammen mit meinem Opa Kaninchen geschlachtet,dadurch hab ich keinen Schaden davongetragen.
Rede nochmal mit deiner Frau,und diskutiert dieses Thema nicht im Beisein des "Meisteranglers".

Gruß,
Manu


----------



## Bassey (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

War richtig! So habe ich es auch gelernt! Zudem bekommt das Kind dann ein anderes Verständnis zum Leben, besser ausgeprägt und wird der Natur mit mehr Respekt entgegensehen...


----------



## Blauzahn (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Ich bin auch der Meinung das man den Kindern zeigen muß, dass jeder Fisch und jedes  Stück Fleisch was auf dem Teller liegt irgendwann einmal lebte.
Da ich in meiner Familie der einzige Angler bin, gab es da am Anfang (also nach der Geburt unserer Tochter) auch unterschiedliche Auffassungen diesen o.g. Umstand nutzbringend und sinnvoll zum  Sproß zu transportieren.
Irgendwann im Urlaub (sie war damals glaube ich im selben Alter wie Dein Sohn) beobachtete sie mich einige Male  beim Töten und Ausnehmen des Fisches und empfand, nach diversen Erklärungen warum ich was, wie und warum mache keine Scheu und wollte selbst Handanlegen um mir zu helfen.
Mittlerweile ist sie 10 und kann mit dem Thema gut umgehen, differenziert und ordnet ein.
Auch wenn sie sich nicht für das Angeln begeistert, kann sie sehr wohl unterscheiden... 
irgendwann kam mal ein Spruch "Papa, ich esse lieber deine gefangenen Fische als die aus der Dose, denn die in der Dose sind ja eingesperrt"

nen Papagruß
René


----------



## Ines (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Süßer Spruch von deiner Tochter, René.
Ich habe das von meinem Papa auch mal so gelernt. Dabei war das Aufziehen von Wattwürmern noch der unangenehmere Lernprozess.

Was die Reaktion der Mutter angeht, denke ich, ist aber mal ein Gespräch angebracht. Denn einem unbefangenen Kind das Fischetöten nahezubringen, ist eins. Aber warum die Mutter so reagiert, wie sie reagiert, das ist für mich ein Anlass, mal genauer nachzufragen (ohne vorwurfsvollen Unterton, natürlich). Aber das ist schon wichtig, dass die Freundin und Mutter "mitgenommen" wird.


----------



## strawinski (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

ich hoffe, du hast das Kind nicht bei dem abschlagen zusehen lassen. das würde ich als bedenklich betrachten.das gräbt sich sehr tief ein..aber ansonsten ist angeln altersunabhängig. frauen haben da probleme..darüber lass ich mich lieber nicht aus.


----------



## stoffi2 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Ich muste mit sieben jahren meinem Opa den Hasen beim schlachten halten, wir sind damit groß geworden und zur folge hat es nur das ich heute unsere hasen selber schlachte.

Ich find das in ordnung.


----------



## locotus (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Mein Sohn (7) hat mir auch schon öfters beim Ausnehmen von Fischen zugesehen und gefragt was da so alles drin ist. 
Letztes Jahr kamen wir zu meinen Eltern als mein Vater gerade dabei war, ein Huhn zu rupfen und auszunehmen. Mein Sohn kam dann erst nach Hause als Opa fertig war. Er weiß mittlerweile, dass das halt dazugehört und hat da kein Ekel vor.

Würde also auch sagen, richtig gehandelt. Kinder müssen nunmal wissen, dass Kühe nicht lila sind.


----------



## Bassey (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



strawinski schrieb:


> ich hoffe, du hast das Kind nicht bei dem abschlagen zusehen lassen. das würde ich als bedenklich betrachten.das gräbt sich sehr tief ein..



Dann müssten ALLE Urmenschen psychische Wracks gewesen sein... Das war nötig zum Überleben und steckt auch heute noch tief im Menschen... Ich bin auch kein Kaputtes Individuum geworden weil ich mit 5 schon sowas sah... Kaputt machten mich andere, "Moderne" Aspekte und Regeln unserer Zivilisation... Da wirkt das ausüben meines "Jagdtriebes" noch am beruhigensten auf mich ein...


----------



## Janbr (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Ich denk auch die Situation ist nicht einfach, aber meiner Meinung nach richtig gemeistert. Ich hab auch schon sehr frueh Fische selbst getoetet und ausgenommen.

Ich denke bei meinem Sohn wird es diesen Sommer (er wird bald 4) soweit sein. Auf seiner Wunschliste fuer den Geburtstag steht auch schon eine Angel. Aber einfach wird's trotzdem nicht werden.

Solche Aussagen wie von stawinski sehe ich vollkommen anders:


> ich hoffe, du hast das Kind nicht bei dem abschlagen zusehen lassen. das würde ich als bedenklich betrachten.das gräbt sich sehr tief ein..aber ansonsten ist angeln altersunabhängig.


 
Ich stehe unserem heutigen Verhaeltniss zum Essen sehr skeptisch gegenueber. Es glauben wirklich viele Kinder, das Kuehe lila sind.  Ein Teil unserer modernen Zivilisationskrankheiten kommt unbestritten vom falscher Ernaehrung. Dazu gehoert ein uebermaessiger Fleischkonsum. Es wird aber heute den Leuten meiner Meinung nach auch zu einfach gemacht Fleisch zu essen. Das Fleisch wird schoen appetitlich und sauber eingeschweisst in der Kuehltheke verkauft. An toeten oder sonstige unangenehme Aspekte , wird der Konsument besser nicht erinnert. Mich wuerde interessieren wie oft der Durchschnitsdeutsche Fleisch essen wuerde, wenn er das Schwein oder das Haehnchen selber schlachten muesste.

Ich bin absolut kein Vegetarier und will auch nicht falsch verstanden werden, ich goenne jedem sein Schnitzel, aber ich denke schon, das den wenigsten beim Einkaufen bewusst wird dass der Sauerbraten vor ein paar Stunden noch auf der Wiese stand.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, deshalb finde ich es wichtig Kinder da ranzufuehren, das Bratwurst nicht vom Doenertier gelegt wird....

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Bassey (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Janbr schrieb:


> Ich denk auch die Situation ist nicht einfach, aber meiner Meinung nach richtig gemeistert. Ich hab auch schon sehr frueh Fische selbst getoetet und ausgenommen.
> 
> Ich denke bei meinem Sohn wird es diesen Sommer (er wird bald 4) soweit sein. Auf seiner Wunschliste fuer den Geburtstag steht auch schon eine Angel. Aber einfach wird's trotzdem nicht werden.
> 
> ...





|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Heilbutt (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Ich denke auch das es so genau richtig war.

Mein Sohn hat das Abschlagen und Schlachten auch von Beginn an ohne Probleme "verkraftet".

(Hoffe ich zumindest, nicht das er in acht Jahren mit ´ner Machete durch seine Schule rennt, wenn er mal gehänselt wurde...)|kopfkrat

[An die die jetzt aufraunen, das meine ich durchaus ernst,
es gibt bestimmt Psychologen die in so einem Fall solche Kindheitserinnerungen "analysieren" würden!?!?!]

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Ich musste meinen Sohnemann sogar schon etwas einbremsen, als er beim Heringsangeln keine Lust und Zeit mehr hatte die gefangenen Fische waidgerecht zu erlösen.

9 von 10 Anglern um uns rum haben es ihm aber auch vorgemacht, das man - wenn´s mal läuft - seine Fische nicht mehr versorgen braucht!?!?!|bigeyes#d

Andererseits kann ich mich selbst noch dran erinnern, das wir in dem Alter auch das eine oder andere Kleintier "zu Tode geforscht" hatten.... #t


Gruß

Holger


----------



## strawinski (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

na ich weiß ja nicht, wenn man kleine Kinder zwingt mit 5 jahren beim töten von fischen zusehen läßt, was dies mit der Ernährung im Supermarkt oder einer lila Kuh zu tun hat. Das ist ja vollkomen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Obwohl ich angle muß ich nem 5jährigen nicht beibringen, das er ein "Mann" wiwd, wenn er ein Tier tötet. Er hat zu spielen und nichts zu töten........Redet mir nichts von Urmensch und Überleben ein, das ist Blödsinn...die Kinder hätten sch damals erschrocken und hätten geschrien vor den großen Tieren und die Jäger hätten nichts gefangen....


----------



## Janbr (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

@ strawinski

Ich hab hier mit keinem Wort irgendetwas davon gesagt, das Fische- oder Tieretoeten irgendetwas mit "zum Mann werden" zu tun hat. Es geht hier nicht darum Fledermaeusen bei lebendigem Leib den Kopf abzubeissen (Ozzy Osborn). Ich hab auch nicht gesagt das man Kinder zwingen sollte dabei zuzusehen.

Also erst lesen, dann antworten.

Ich hab geschrieben, das zu einer gesunden EInstellung zum Essen fuer mich dazu gehoert, das man auch drueber nachdenkt woher das Essen kommt. Leider gehoert bei unserer Ernaehrung dazu auch anderen Lebewesen das Leben zu nehmen. Klingt grausam, aber daran muessen sich auch Kinder gewoehnen. Das ist die Realitaet. Leider werden die Tiere halt im Schlachthof nicht tot gestreichelt.

Uebrigens kann man in den meisten Staedten am Tag der offenen Tuer auch mit Kindern den Schlachthof besuchen. Auch das gehoert dazu Kindern zu zeigen woher die Wurst kommt.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Kotzi (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Mich wuerde interessieren wie oft der Durchschnitsdeutsche Fleisch essen wuerde, wenn er das Schwein oder das Haehnchen selber schlachten muesste.

Genauso viel , mit dem schlachten habe ich (18 Jahre) keinerlei Probleme, es ist natürlich und ich kenne es von anfang an, wir hatten immer schafe , hasen, hühner , tauben etc , es gehört einfach dazu. Mir wäre es sogar lieber nur fleisch zu essen wo ich weiß woher es kommt, da ich dann über das Leben des Tieres bescheid weiß.
Auch fische schonend abschlagen halte ich für sinnvoller als seefisch zu essen der weiß ich wie lang in einem netz war.
Ich werde dass auch mal meinen Kindern beibringen da ich auch meine dass jegdlicher bezug zur nahrung verloren geht wenn man siuch nicht bewusst ist das das schnitzel mal gelebt hat.


----------



## Janbr (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

@ kotzi

Ich versteh natuerlich was du meinst, aber wenn Ihr Zuhause schon immer Schafe, Huehner usw. hattet und diese auch geschlachtet hab, dann gehoerst du wohl eher nicht zu den Durchschnittsdeutschen.

Aber genau das meine ich doch, wer hat denn heute noch das Glueck hautnah dabeizusein wenn Lebensmittel produziert werden?

Gruss

Jan


----------



## daci7 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

ich kann als landei, dass nun in der stadt wohnt nur sagen das ich froh bin früh in meinem leben den richtigen umgang mit tieren gelernt zu haben.
sei es das fachgerechte schlachten oder auch die haltung von tieren. dabei geht es natürlich in keiner weise darum besonders hart oder männlich oder unbarmherzig oder brutal zu sein oder was weiß ich, sondern einfach gewisse grundlagen zu erlernen, die den umgang zwischen tier und mensch für beide parteien so angenehm oder wenigstens schmerzlos wie möglich macht.
wenn ich hier in b durch die stadt gehe sehe ich in ner halben stunde bestimmt 10 von unwissenden menschen gequälte tiere und kann mir immer nur an den kopf fassen denn genau diese leute halten sich dann meist für die größten tierschützer.

kein kind wird schaden davon tragen, wenn es sieht wie tiere geschlachtet werden. dazu sind kinder (gott sei dank!!) noch nicht gesellschaftsgeschädigt genug.

und natürlich kommt auch kein normaler mensch auf die idee seine kinder dazu zu zwingen dabei zuzusehen wie man tiere schlachtet, oder es gar selbst zu tun  
ich denke kinder sollten mit ihrer angeborenen neugier und einem kundigen vorbild (im besten fall mutter oder vater) an dieses thema herangeführt werden, dann besteht überhaupt kein grund zur sorge!

ich hab übrigens auch mit 4 oder 5 beim schlachten von kaninchen, hühnern, schafen usw zugesehen ... die kaninchenpfoten hab ich dann immer als glücksbringer bekommen  und wenn man weiß woher das essen kommt schmeckts allerdings immer besser! das ging mir schon als kind so! der selbst gefangene fisch ist immer der leckerste :m 

ich rate dir auch mit deiner freundin darüber nochmal zu reden!









... man kling ich altklug -.-' aber ich hab gut reden, bin ja auch noch kein vater.


----------



## schakal1182 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Ich finde das ist eine sehr schwere Frage der du dich da stellen musstest. Ob es die richtige entscheidnung war sieht man aber immer erst hinterher.
Das ist nunmal eine extremsituation, und man weiß vorher nicht wie der oder die Kurze darauf reagieren wird.

Wenn es blöd läuft lernt der Nachwuchs dadurch wie schnell man ein (kleines) Lebewesen töten kann (du solltest vielleicht die Katzenpopulation in der Umgebung in nächster Zeit etwas genauer beobachten) und er/sie findet ihren Spass daran.


----------



## ernie1973 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Also - ich gehe mit meinem Dad angeln seitdem ich 3 bin.

Ich angelte auch damals hochillegal mit einer eigenen Spinnrute selber, schon bevor ich in die Jugendgruppe kam und später auch schon als Kind meine Prüfung gemacht hatte.

Der Kontrolldruck war damals nicht so hoch, da mein Dad früher Gewässerwart, Vorstandsmitglied und Kontrolleur an unserem Vereinsgewässer war!

Ich habe sehr früh zugesehen, wenn er seine und meine Fische "versorgte" und ich habe auch recht früh von ihm gelernt, wie man Fische waidmännisch und vernünftig betäubt und schlachtet.
Auch Kaninchen wurden bei uns zu Hause geschlachtet - erst sah ich zu - bekam alles Wesentliche gezeigt & erklärt und habe es ab einem gewissen Alter auch selber gemacht.

Nun bin ich 36 - habe noch keinen Amoklauf hingelegt, halte mich für einen Natur- und Tierfreund und in jeder Hinsicht verantwortungsbewußten Angler.

Psychische Schäden durch meine frühen Erfahrungen konnte ich noch nicht feststellen - evtl. bin ich in den Augen von "Waldorf-ich-kann-meinen-Namen-tanzen-aber-kein-Kopfrechnen-mehr-Eltern" ein roher Bursche, der aber bisher im Leben ganz gut zurecht kam.

Also - man sollte sicherlich kein Kind gegen seinen Willen dazu zwingen, einen Fisch zu töten - aber ich denke, dass wenn ein entsprechendes Interesse am Angeln vorhanden ist, wird sich der Zeitpunkt von ganz alleine ergeben, an dem es angezeigt ist, zunächst das Wesentliche zu demonstrieren, bevor das Kind selber mal "ran" darf.

Sicherlich ist bei weichgespülten, verhätschelten Waldorf-Großstadtkindern eher etwas Vorsicht geboten, als bei "normalen" Kindern vom Lande, da diese sonst evtl. doch eher damit überfordert sein werden, aber im Grundsatz sollte man das Wesentliche mit etwas Einfühlungsvermögen vermittelt bekommen, ohne das ein Kind danach zum Psycho-doc muß, oder zur blutrünstigen Bestie wird!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

...bei dem Thema fällt mir eine schöne Geschichte aus meiner Jugend ein - 

es war in meiner Teenager-Zeit, als ich mit meinem Dad am privaten (großen) Teich eines der Chefs von meinem Dad war.

Dort waren einige "hohe Tiere" aus der Firmenleitung ebenfalls mit ihren Kindern.

Da ich als einziger Bursche schon geprüfter & gestandener Angler war, wurde ich gefragt, ob ich nicht "mal eben" 40 Forellen zum räuchern aus dem Teich fangen könnte, da die Erwachsenen sich lieber um ihre Bierchen auf der Veranda kümmern wollten!

Jo, dass war der Moment, auf den man als angelnder Jugendlicher immer gewartet hatte.

Ich fing an, unter den Augen der "Geschäftsleitungskinder" Forellen zu fangen - zu betäuben & zu töten.

Zunächst fing nur einer der Jungs (immerhin ca. 16 Jahre alt) an zu weinen, weil ich die "armen Fische" tötete.

Als ich die 40 Forellen gefangen & waidgerecht getötet hatte, ging ich mit diesen zu einem Wasserhahn und nahm sie aus --> da weinten dann beide Kinder eines der Chef´s meines Vaters und einer von beiden hat sich auch noch übergeben.

Das Gelächter der Erwachsenen war groß - bis auf den Vater der beiden Jungs amüsierten sich alle Großartig über diese Weicheier, die mit 15 & 16 Jahren noch nicht einmal in der Lage waren Fische zu fangen, zu schlachten - oder gar dabei zuzusehen usw. !

Es war für mich damals ein toller Moment, da ich erstmalig verspürte, wie stolz mein Dad auf mich war, weil ich mit den Fischen alles richtig machte, so wie er es mir beigebracht hatte und weil ich nicht so ein "verwöhnter Bubi" war, wie die Kiddies eines der Geschäftsführer!

...und die Moral von der Geschichte:

Vernünftig und sensibel an das Thema herangeführt denke ich nicht, dass es einem Kind schadet, beim Schlachten dabei zu sein, oder ab einem gewissen Punkt auch mal selber Hand anzulegen!

Es bedarf sicherlich vorher einiger Erklärungen & Einweisungen - aber mir war schon sehr früh völlig klar, dass wir Fische vernünftig zu behandeln hatten und auch töten mußten, damit meine Schwestern & meine Mum sie zu Hause auf den Teller bekamen.

Ernie


----------



## Udo561 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Hi,
gut , einer muss ja motzen |supergri

Mein Sohn hat mich auch von klein an zum Angeln begleitet.
Als mein Sohn 7 Jahre alt war durfte Papa sich alleine um den Kleinen kümmern da ich ab da alleinerziehend war.

Aber ich habe meinem Sohn immer vermittelt das man einen Fisch nicht töten muss und es viel schöner ist wenn er nach dem Fang wieder schwimmen darf.
Man fängt ja auch keine Vögel, Hasen, Igel oder Katzen und schmeisst sie anschließend auf den Grill .
Heute ist er 20 jahre alt und findet es ganz toll das ich es ihm so gezeigt habe.
Er setzt heute auch noch jeden gefangenen Fisch zurück #6

Gruß Udo
ps.das ist meine persönliche Meinung und ich lasse jedem anderen seine eigene Meinung dazu


----------



## goolgetter (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Denke genau so.
Früh übt sich.
Hatte damals auch schon mit sechs ne Stippe in der Hand. Durch meinen Onkel hab ich dann auch schnell gelernt die Fische waidgerecht zu versorgen.
Und zack war in mir das Angelfieber ausgebrochen. #6


----------



## Bream_Ol (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Man kann und darf auch nicht die Kinder vor allem behüten.
Sie müssen sehen, das unsere Welt nicht nur Pipi´s Takatukaland ist. Ansonsten besteht die Gefahr, das die heranwachsenden Kinder zu solchen Spinnern wie die PETA-Fetischisten werden.

Die geäußerten Bedenken, das das Kind gestört sein könne und sich nun auf die Katzen der Nachbarschaft stürzen würde.... mit Verlaub... grober Unfug #q 

Eher ist das Gegenteil der Fall. Ich möchte wetten, das ein Großteil der Amokläufer, Tierquäler und sonstigen Individuen aus eben solchen übermäßig beschützten Verhältnissen kommen.

Es ist wichtig, den Kindern zu vermitteln, das es Schmerzen und den Tod gibt. Wenn man sie richtig heranführt, können sie auch damit umgehen. 

BTW: Kinder halten sehr viel mehr aus, als ihre mittlerweile selbst schon weichgespülten Eltern denken.


----------



## ernie1973 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> gut , einer muss ja motzen |supergri
> 
> Mein Sohn hat mich auch von klein an zum Angeln begleitet.
> ...


 
Moin Udo - das ist kein motzen - das ist nur eine differenzierte Einstellung unter Anglern!

Ich habe es anders gelernt und mein Leben lang immer mit dem Ziel geangelt, einen Fisch zu fangen, um ihn anschließend zu essen.

Natürlich läßt sich bei über 30 Jahren angeln auch nicht vermeiden, dass man trotz möglichst selektiven Methoden auch mal etwas fängt, was man nicht essen möchte.

Ich entnehme heute auch sehr selektiv und mancher Fisch "fällt" mir wieder ins Wasser - so bin ich z.B. kein Hechtfreund - und wenn mir beim Stör-Wels-Karpfen-Aal-Zander-Forellen-oder Barschangeln doch mal ein Hecht drangeht, dann schwimmt er er wieder!

Genausogut lasse ich gerne mal Zander schwimmen, wenn ich einen schönen bereits entnommen habe, um ihn zu essen.

Warum soll ich mir die Truhe vollhauen - einer zum Verzehr und jut is...je weniger zu Hause auf Eis liegt, umso schneller kann ich wieder ans Wasser fahren, um Frischfisch zu fangen!

Aber mir ist es einfach fremd, nur aus Spaß zu angeln - das widerum ist aber eine Einstellungssache und das muß jeder für sich entscheiden!

Ich meine nicht, dass meine Einstellung das Maß der Dinge ist und akzeptiere jeden, der anders angelt.

Empfindlich reagiere ich bloß auf die Kollegen, die meinen mich missionarisch bekehren zu müssen und die mich beschimpfen, weil ich ab und zu auch mal Fisch zum Verzehr entnehme.

Ohne C&R - Debatte - möchte ich einfach so angeln, wie ich es mag und lasse jeden angeln, wie er es mag, solange alle sich dabei an die Regeln und Gesetze halten ist das völlig OK und es sollte ein friedliches Miteinander beim Angeln sein!

Also - das war kein motzen von Dir, sondern das ist einfach Deine Einstellung zum angeln, die ich halt´ nur nicht teile aber auch nicht teilen muß!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Traveangler (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Ich gehe mit meinem Sohn seit er 5 J ist zum Fischen !

Ich habe Ihm von Anfang an beigebracht die Fische richtig zu versorgen und mit jedem Lebewesen Respektvoll umzugehen .

Geschadet hat es Ihm bestimmt nicht !


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Also, entweder waren alle Kinder in meiner dörflichen Umgebung verhaltensgestörte Serienkiller, oder für Kinder ist das töten von Lebewesen irgendein angeborener Instinkt. sofern sie sich in dieser Beziehung ungebunden entwickeln können.

Wir haben als Kinder Frösche mit dem Strohhalm aufgeblasen, mit selbstgebastelten Flitzebögen Frösche erlegt, sie eingefangen und in Marmeladengläser gesperrt, dann vergessen und die vertrockneten Mumien irgendwann entsorgt ( Frösche sind wohl potentielle Opfertiere ). 
Wir haben mit selbstgebastelten Schleudern ( und sehr mäßigem Erfolg ) allem möglichen Getier aufgelauert, später dann mit dem Luftgewehr ( mit großem Erfolg ) Spatzen abgeschossen. Wir haben Katzen Walnußschalen an die Pfoten geklemmt und uns über den anschließenden Steptanz königlich amüsiert ( die Katze wohl weniger ). Fische haben wir mit der Hand gefangen und ungerührt mit Daumen und Zeigefinger das Genick gebrochen ( was bei größeren Exemplaren schon mal länger gedauert hat, man muß ja schließlich üben ). 
Sicher gibt´s noch die eine oder andere Greueltat, die sich tief im Unterbewusstsein versteckt hat. 

All das wurde den Kleinsten von den Größeren gezeigt und vorgemacht. Manches entsprang aber auch der eigenen Phantasie.

Aber bei alldem kam für jeden von uns der Punkt an dem wir gesagt haben: " Nee, das mach ich nicht mehr ".
Kann mich noch sehr gut an mein Schlüsselerlebnis erinnern. Ein Frosch ( was sonst ) wurde landseitig von mir und drei meiner Kumpels mit Pfeil und Bogen verfolgt. Die Haselnusspfeile waren stumpf, die Bögen schwach. Ich weiß nicht wieviele " Treffer " der Frosch abbekommen hat. Er wollte einfach nicht sterben, hüpfte zuerst, schleppte sich dann, immer weiter. Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie das geendet hat. Aber seitdem waren Frösche vor uns absolut sicher. 
Spatzen noch nicht. Das dauerte, bis ich versehentlich einen meiner Lieblingsvögel und in meinem Freundeskreis unter Androhung von Prügel als tabu erklärtes Rotkehlchen angeschossen habe. Dass musste ich dann auch noch " Auge in Auge " um die Ecke bringen. 
So haben wir Stück für Stück den Umgang mit dem töten gelernt. Und vor allem aber auch den Respekt vor einer Kreatur, das schlechte Gewissen im Falle unnötiger Aktionen, aber auch die Notwendigkeit " es " zu tun, wenn man das Opfer essen will. 
Ich glaube ganz fest, dass diese damaligen Opfer in mir einen wesentlich höheren Respekt und viel mehr nachdenken über mein Handeln erzeugt haben, als wenn Vater und Mutter mir das per Doktrin verordnet hätten. 
Weiß ich, ob ich heute im Frühjahr und Herbst bei den Krötenwanderungen mit weniger als Schrittgeschwindigkeit durch die Krötenhorden fahren würde, wenn der arme Frosch in meiner Jugend nicht so gelitten hätte. Ich bin aber ziemlich sicher, dass die Idioten die mich dann hupend überholen und dabei ein dutzend Kröten zermatschen, das in Ihrer Kindheit nicht erlebt haben. 
Weiß ich, ob ich den des nächtens von einem vorausfahrenden Autofahrer angefahrenen Hasen, der mit rausgequetschtem Gedärm am Straßenrand zappelte, mit einem Schraubenschlüssel den schnellen Garaus hätte machen können, oder ob ich mich wie der besagte Autofahrer hilflos übergeben hätte, während das Tier elendig verreckte ? 

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass das töten in der Kindheit viel weniger eine Verrohung fördert, als vielmehr eine tiefergehende Einsicht, verbunden mit einer wesentlich objektiveren Sichtweise was die tägliche Nahrung angeht.


Aber vielleicht hab ich / haben wir unsere morbiden sadistischen Triebe auch nur unterdrückt, und irgendwann........


----------



## HD4ever (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

mein Lütter ist auch immer mit am Wasser seitdem er ca 2 1/2 ist!
inzwischen hat er mit (fast)7 seinen eigenen kleinen Angelkoffer und schon 5-6 eigene Angeln (vom Papa ausgemustert) und wartet schon sehnsüchtig auf Tauwetter ...

es ist schon wichtig das man denen den sorgsamen und respektvollen Umgang mit den Fischen beibringt und erklärt, ab und an wird halt mal einer mitgenommen zum Essen aber genauso freut er sich wenn kleinere Fische dann wieder wegschwimmen... :m


----------



## chivas (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

genau - liebe eltern, zeigt euren kindern, wie man tiere am besten quält - so lernen sie den respektvollen umgang mit der natur am besten.

ich jedenfalls bin völlig anders aufgewachsen (ergo - der verhaltensgestörte serienkiller) und habe als kleines kind nur mit sehr großer überwindung tiere töten können-hab das aber jedesmal trotzdem getan, wenns nötig war (den von anderen mit pfeil und bogen gejagten frosch oder die schnecke, die sich mit nem halben haus rumquälte...).

das einzige, was ich problemlos ins jenseits befördern kann, ist ein fisch (und die spinne im schlafzimmer, wenn meine freundin mal wieder quiekt - aber auch da versuche ich nach möglichkeit, das tier in die freie natur zu "entsorgen").

dass kinder lernen, mit der natur verantwortungsbewußt umzugehen, tiere RESPEKTVOLL zu töten und das eben und vor allem auch beim angeln, ist sicher sinnvoll - die von ralle geschilderten erfahrungen sind meiner meinung und erfahrung nach absolut nicht notwendig, um genau das zu erreichen!


----------



## padotcom (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Moin Udo - das ist kein motzen - das ist nur eine differenzierte Einstellung unter Anglern!
> 
> Ich habe es anders gelernt und mein Leben lang immer mit dem Ziel geangelt, einen Fisch zu fangen, um ihn anschließend zu essen.
> 
> ...



Sehr gut geschrieben! Da kann keine der "beiden Parteien" etwas gegen sagen. Respekt. Genau meine Einstellung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



chivas schrieb:


> dass kinder lernen, mit der natur verantwortungsbewußt umzugehen, tiere RESPEKTVOLL zu töten und das eben und vor allem auch beim angeln, ist sicher sinnvoll - die von ralle geschilderten erfahrungen sind meiner meinung und erfahrung nach absolut nicht notwendig, um genau das zu erreichen!



Da hast Du was völlig falsch verstanden. Meine Eltern haben das nicht gefördert. Ja wenn wir bei sowas erwischt wurden, gab´s in der Regel was hinter die Ohren. 
Und auch ich würde das nicht fördern.
Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass Kinder ein völlig anderes Verhältnis zur Natur und zum töten haben, als wir Erwachsenen ( da oft glauben ). Und das man als Kind nicht automatisch traumatisiert ist, wenn es mit dem töten konfrontiert wird. 

Notwendig ? Nun, notwendig ist es vielleicht nicht. Aber selbst erlebte Erfahrungen, positive wie negative, prägen wesentlich mehr als Erzählungen und Regeln. Respekt vor dem Leben und der Natur aus Selbsterkenntnis ist wesentlich tiefer und eindringlicher und auch objektiver, als vorgekaute Regeln.

Und so finde ich unter den Mitmenschen meiner Generation und unter ähnlichen Bedingungen aufgewachsen, ein wesentlich objektiveres Verhältnis zur Natur und nicht selten auch eine viel tiefere Verbundenheit.


----------



## chivas (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

dann bin ich froh, wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe ^^

klingt aber im endeffekt trotzdem so, als ob jeder massenmörder für seine erfahrungen gelobt werden sollte, da er ja "nun" ein "wesentlich objektiveres Verhältnis zur Natur und nicht selten auch eine viel tiefere Verbundenheit" hat und damit ein wertvolleres mitglied der gesellschaft geworden ist.

nichts für ungut, aber ich halte jede wette, dass MEIN verhältnis zur natur wesentlich "objektiver" (wobei diese formulierung sicherlich auch nicht unbedingt "positiv" ausgelegt werden muß) und meine verbundenheit wesentlich "tiefer" ist als die von jugendlichen tierquälern.

wenn ich so´ne rotzer erwische, die sich grad nen spaß draus machen ... dann hinterläßt diese verbundenheit auch ab und an mal nachhaltige spuren (wobei ich dann auch immer froh sein muß, wenn das niemand sieht^^).

ich würde trotzdem eher behaupten, dass gerade solche verhaltensweisen wie von dir geschildert (jedenfalls, wenn dann solche einschneidenden erlebnisse fehlen oder eben denjenigen absolut nicht mehr berühren) eher zur (zweifelsohne vorhandenen) verrohung unserer gesellschaft führen als dass dadurch etwas positives erreicht wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Lass ich halt mal wieder den Macho raushängen:
Das Problem seh ich in keinster Weise beim heranführen von Kindern ans Angeln, Jagen, schlachten etc..

Das eigentliche Problem stellen doch die erziehungsberechtigten Frauen dar, die tatsächlich meinen, sowas wäre "pädagogisch bedenklich"...

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass solche Frauen tatsächlich meist den größten Teil der Erziehung übernehmen, braucht man sich über manche Mißstände in der Gesellschaft nicht mehr zu wundern..

Wer sich immer weiter vom natürlichen entfernt zu Gunsten "kulturell/pädagogischer Errungenschaften", darf später auch nicht meckern, wenn man (Gen)Soja oder sonstiges vegetarisches Zeuchs für ein besseres Lebensmittel als frischen Fisch hält..


----------



## Jack2jack (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Mein Sohnemann (8) will immer alles mitnehmen was auch nur annähernd groß genug ist! Ich kann mir heute noch anhören daß ich letzten Sommer die 2 Barsche wieder schwimmen lassen habe die man doch hätte essen können.
Ich nehme auch schonmal was mit aber das meiste fällt mir durch meine ungeschickten Finger wieder rein, mein Sohn isst gerne Fisch und am liebsten selbstgefangenen und möchte eigentlich alles mitnehmen.
Das der irgendein Problem mit dem töten hatte konnte ich nicht im geringsten sehen, er hat einfach interessiert zugesehen und bisher sind keine psychischien auffälligkeiten aufgetreten.

PS.: ich informiere euch wenn die ersten Auffälligkeiten dann doch kommen, die Mutter hatte da auch erst bedenken....

Grüße


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

komisch, @Thomas9904

warum muss ich bei Deinem Beitrag an das Lied von den Fantastischen4 denken:"Thomas und die Frauen" (letzter Teil, neue Version) :m​


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Kenn ich nicht ;-))


----------



## Boendall (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Ich schätze mal, das hat großteils damit zu tun wo und wann man aufgewachsen ist. Bei mir war es eine kleine Siedlung mit 3 Hochhäusern am Ortsrand.
Wir hatten Wald,Bach und Wiese in der Nähe, sprich alles was man als Kind braucht.

Wenn wir mal was wirklich Schlimmes angestellt haben (und wir erwischt wurden) gabs schon mal den Hintern voll oder ähnliches, damit hatte es sich dann. 
Zumindest für die Eltern, wir Kids haben uns natürlich die Köpfe zerbrochen, warum man uns erwischt hat, so kamen wir irgendwann auch zum Schluß, dass Vollmondnächte nicht die besten sind um irgendetwas anzustellen (Briefkasten mit Knallkörpern bearbeiten oder sowas halt )

Auch bei uns wurden Fische mit der Hand gefangen, Frösche untersucht usw.

Wenn wir erwischt wurden (vom Bauern z.B.) gab es Verfolgungsjagten, ob er uns an den Ohren gezogen hätte oder ähnliches, kann ich nicht sagen, da wir immer schneller waren:m

Heute würde erst mal Strafanzeige gestellt (Briefkasten gesprengt), oder die Fürsorge wäre wegen Misshandlung der Kinder (Hintern voll oder Backpfeife) vor der Tür.

Damals entschuldigten wir uns bei dem Nachbarn wegen dem Briefkasten und haben den Schaden mit unserem Taschengeld beglichen (Die Eltern haben es bezahlt und wir hatten dafür Taschengeldentzug)

Wie kommt es, dass es heute Serien wie "Die Supernanny" ins Abendprogramm schaffen?
Ich schätze mal aufgrund der antiautoritären Erziehung, denn wenn ein 5 Jähriger seine Mutter als "Schla**e" beschimpft dann hätte man ihm im Vorfeld schon mal den Hintern versohlen sollen und nicht die Supernanny rufen, wenn alles aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, bin kein Freund von "Prügel", aber mir wurde in Härtefällen der Hintern versohlt und ich wusste dann, dass ich sehr weit über die Strenge geschlagen hatte.

Heute wird fast zuviel auf die Kleinen aufgepasst. Wir haben massig Sand gegessen und es hat nichts geschadet, wenn man teilweise junge Eltern am Spielplatz beobachtet, was die für Szenen liefern, wenn das Kind mal eine Hand voll Sand in den Mund nimmt |bigeyes.
Aber dann wundern warum das Kleine Allergien hat.

Örtlich:
In der Stadt ist es unvorstellbar ein Kind beim Schlachten einer Kuh/eines Schweins zusehen zu lassen.
Auf einem Bauernhof müssen die Kleinen recht früh mithelfen bzw. sehen sowas sehr oft, da es eben zum Alltag gehört.
Zeitlich:
Früher wurde nicht soviel Wert auf Kinderpsychologie gelegt, mit dem schonen vor allem möglichen "schädigenden" Einflüssen, verpackt man die Kleinen in Watte, dabei können die Kleinen viel mehr ab, als einige ihnen zumuten.


Ich finde es falsch ein Kind zu *zwingen*, sich anzusehen, wie man einen Fisch abschlägt.
Ich werde es mit meinem Kleinem so machen, dass ich ihn nicht überrumple sondern schon im Vorfeld erkläre, dass wir den Fisch auch abschlagen müssen, wenn wir ihn essen wollen, um in dem Moment das fragen zu können ob er das sehen will oder nicht. Er soll wissen was Papa da macht, aber es soll nicht gezwungen sein zu zusehen. (Ich schätze mal die Neugier wird siegen)

Ich war mit 4 das erste mal Angeln mit und von Anfang an wurde mir gezeigt, dass es dazugehört den Fisch zu versorgen. Jetzt (kurz vor dem 30er) hat es schon ein paar Freunde gegeben, die es interessiert hat, was ich am Fischen finde und auch mal probieren wollten. Denen Stand ich mit Rat und Tat zur Seite, allerdings wurden die Regeln schon vor dem Ausflug festgelegt: Ich zeige ihnen alles: Wurm/Maden aufziehen, auswerfen, den Fang Versorgen (falls was beißt) einmal, dann helfe ich mit Anweisungen und greife nurmehr ein, wenn es wirklich nötig ist.

Lieber TE ich glaube dass passt schon wie du es gemacht hast, (sag aber deiner Holden nicht, dass wir dir Recht gegeben haben, denn wir sind alle Angler )


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht ;-))


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f45P7isAHPU


----------



## angler1996 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Ich finde, je mehr man aus dem Thema bei der Erziehung des Nachwuchses ein Tabu macht und das Töten eines Tieres zum anschließenden Verzehr in die Schmuddelecke schiebt, um so schwerer wird es dem Kind, dies als etwas Normales und Notwendiges anzusehen.
Hier hilft nur das eigene Vorbild und der Versuch des kindgerechten Erklärens, was Papa da tut. So hab ich jedenfalls vor Jahren gemacht und er ist groß geworden.
Sonst sind die lieben Kleinen ja irgendwann wirklich erstaunt, wieso keine Fischstäbchen beißen.#h
Solche "Experimente" wie die Ralle, kenn ich aus meinen Kindertagen auch noch. Schön und richtig waren die sicher nicht, aber einen nachträglichen Schaden trägt man da nicht davon. Und ein Vergleich mit Massenmördern geht hier eindeutig am Thema vorbei( jedenfalls meine Meinung)
Gruß A.


----------



## JimiG (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Ich persönlich bin in einem Dorf aufgewachsen und habe schon früh gelernt (mit 4 Jahren) das nun einmal ein Tier sterben muss, wenn man es essen will. Meine Tochter war auch 4 Jahre alt, als sie das erste mal gesehen hat, das ich einen Fisch töte. Ich habe vorher mit ihr darüber geredet und sie hat dann interessiert dabei zugesehen. Kurze Zeit darauf sollte ich den Fisch nun doch schwimmen lassen da er aber tot war ging das ja nun nicht. Dadurch hat meine Tochter auch gelernt das der Tod eine endgültige Sache ist. Jetzt überlegt sie lange bevor sie entscheidet ob wir den Fisch essen oder nicht. 
Meiner Meinung nach hat dieses Erlebnis sie schon verändert. Sie hat jetzt mehr Achtung vor dem Leben anderer Mitgeschöpfe. Denn früher hat sie oft mit Käfern und Würmern gespielt bis diese tot waren. Das tut sie seitdem nicht mehr.


----------



## padotcom (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Boendall schrieb:


> ...Ich schätze mal aufgrund der antiautoritären Erziehung,...



Ein Widerspruch in sich. Entweder ist man Antiautoritär oder man erzieht. Die beiden Sachen schliessen sich gegenseitig aus. Man kann vielleicht strenger oder weniger Streng erziehen. Aber nicht antiautoritär. Erziehung setzt Autorität vorraus.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



chivas schrieb:


> ich würde trotzdem eher behaupten, dass gerade solche verhaltensweisen wie von dir geschildert (jedenfalls, wenn dann solche einschneidenden erlebnisse fehlen oder eben denjenigen absolut nicht mehr berühren) eher zur (zweifelsohne vorhandenen) verrohung unserer gesellschaft führen als dass dadurch etwas positives erreicht wird.



Bedenke, dass sowas zu meiner Jugenzeit vollkommen normal war. Wir sind ohne MP3 Player, Playstation und PC aufgewachsen. Da gings nach der Schule meist ab in den Wald. Und zwar alle zusammen. Da wurden Hütten gebaut, Bäume(chen) gefällt, der Wald hat auch ab und an mal gebrannt, und, ja es wurden Fische, Frösche und sonstiges Getier gefangen und auch gemeuchelt. 
Im Herbst wurde geschlachtet. Ganz selbstverständlich waren wir dabei. Das Fleisch wurde nicht eingefroren, sondern eingeweckt. Dazu musste es vorgebraten werden und wir habe mit Sabber im Mund in der Küche gestanden um das eine oder andere Stück zu ergattern. Wenn der Schlachter das Bolzenschußgerät angesetzt hat, dann hatten wir quasi schon den Duft gebratenen Fleisches in der Nase. Den Fleischwolf haben wir drehen dürfen ( müssen ), gesehen wie das Fleisch zu Paste wurde. Die Därme haben wir ausgewaschen, um die Wurst dann dort hineinpressen zu können. Und dann kamen die frischen Würste in den Grop ( großer Kessel ) und wurden gekocht, oder in den Raücherschrank gehängt. Die Düfte hab ich heut noch in der Nase.
Fleisch war für uns keineswegs so alltäglich wie heute. Es war eine Delikatesse. Nahezu unerschwinglich, es regelmäßig vom Metzger zu kaufen und in den Tante Emma Läden gar nicht zu bekommen. 

Wenn Du also mit Verrohung meinst, dass wir früher ein entspannteres Verhältnis zu Tieren und zum töten hatten, dass wir auch heute noch durchaus in der Lage wären, selbst ein Tier zu schlachten; wenn Du damit meinst, dass für mich ein Fisch ein Fisch ist, und kein Streicheltier, das an einem lebenden Köfi nu gar nix auszusetzen ist, dann bin ich/ ist ein Großteil meiner Generation tatsächlich verroht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



JimiG schrieb:


> Kurze Zeit darauf sollte ich den Fisch nun doch schwimmen lassen da er aber tot war ging das ja nun nicht. Dadurch hat meine Tochter auch gelernt das der Tod eine endgültige Sache ist. Jetzt überlegt sie lange bevor sie entscheidet ob wir den Fisch essen oder nicht.



Ein sehr schönes Beispiel. Genau dieses Erkennen der unumkehrbarkeit des Todes ist eine Erfahrung, die man nur durch eigenes Erleben richtig begreifen kann. Begreifen in Verbundenheit mit dem tatsächlichen Gefühl dabei. Und genau das lässt einen Menschen zweifeln und sein tun hinterfragen. Mehr jedenfalls als ein " das tut man nicht " .


----------



## Twindad (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Die Kuh ist lila, die Wurst kommt aus der Kaufhalle und die Ente aus der Gefriertruhe.
Das waren die Antworten vom Sohn meiner Schwägerin.
Er kann es aber auch nicht besser wissen, da seine Mutter noch nie ein rohes stück Fleisch in der Hand hielt, und auch keine Wurst isst wenn wir selber Schlachten.
Nach dem letzten Schlachten fragte ich den kleinen ob er die Wurst mal probieren möchte, noch bevor ich ausgesprochen hatte sagte seine Mutter zu ihm "igitt das kannst du nicht essen". Findet man da noch Worte???

Meine zwei Töchter (beide 3 Jahre) haben, wie ich auch in dem Alter, von anfang an dabei zugeschaut wenn wir Enten oder Schweine geschlachtet haben, zwar nicht beim abstechen (das muss noch nicht sein) aber bei der weiteren verarbeitung. Und sie freuen sich schon immer darauf mit Oma Enten zu rupfen.
In meinen Augen ist es vollkommener schwachsinn zu sagen das Kinder das nicht sehen sollen. Wenn man vor 1000 Jahren schon so gedacht hätte, würde es heute keine Menschen mehr geben, denn wir wären verhungert.

Gerade in einer Welt in der uns alles in Vakuumverpackungen vorgesetzt wird sollten wir unseren Kindern lehren, das man auch Dinge essen kann auf denen kein Verfallsdatum aufgedruckt ist. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## chivas (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

ich war auch im wald und hab hütten gebaut - der behauptete quasi zwingende zusammenhang zur tierquälerei erschließt sich mir nicht.

ich hab auch mit tränen in den augen meine kaninchen zum bauern zum schlachten gebracht.

und mir war dabei schon vorher klar, dass das endgültig ist. auch ohne, dass jemand gepredigt hat "das tut man nicht". ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du auch "gelernt" hast, dass "man" keine frauen vergewaltigt, kinder mißbraucht oder menschen foltert - und dass du weißt, dass man eben das nicht macht, auch ohne das "gefühlt" zu haben.

ganz selbstverständlich wird hier auch keiner schreiben "da ich schon als kind mit großer freude und begeisterung den fliegen die beine rausgerissen habe mache ich das heute gern bei meiner katze und auch bei frauen, die nachts alleine durch den park laufen".

mit "verrohung" meine ich in der tat etwas völlig anderes - versteh aber auch, dass das bei manchen nicht ankommt, die so aufgewachsen sind wie ralle und diese "erfahrungen" auch noch gut finden...

wie gesagt, dass kinder lernen, dass nen schnitzel nicht auf nem baum wächst und auch tiere getötet werden müssen, finde ich gut - ganz besonders, wenn ihnen das mit fischen und auf waidgerechte art und weise gezeigt wird.


----------



## Udo561 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bedenke, dass sowas zu meiner Jugenzeit vollkommen normal war. . Da wurden Hütten gebaut, Bäume(chen) gefällt, der Wald hat auch ab und an mal gebrannt, und, ja es wurden Fische, Frösche und sonstiges Getier gefangen und auch gemeuchelt.
> .



Hi,
davon möchte ich mich auch nicht freisprechen , aber mir hat niemand gezeigt wie man ein Tier tötet, ich wollte das auch nicht unbedingt sehen wollen.
Ich war auch mehr der Typ der lieber Tiere rettete , ich habe so ziemlich alles mit nach Hause geschleppt und aufgezogen und anschließend wieder freigelassen.
Ich wollte meinem Sohn eben vermitteln das ein Tier nicht unbedingt sterben muss nur weil man es eingefangen hat.
Er hat als 10 Jähriger von sich aus schon immer gesagt , Papa den Fisch lassen wir aber wieder frei.

Und geschadet hat es ihm auf keinem Fall , trotz Scheidungskind , bei Papa aufgewachsen und dem erlernten respektvollen Umgang mit der Kreatur Tier.
Er geht seinen Weg , hat eine Ausbildung , dieses Jahr bekommt er wohl noch seine eigene Wohnung , ne Freundin hat er , betreibt jetzt gut 5 Jahte Kampfsport und ein Weichei ist er zumindest nicht geworden |supergri

Gruß Udo
ja , da war er noch klein und süß


----------



## padotcom (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

@chivas

Musste gerade nach deinem Eintrag über deine Signatur schmunzeln. 

Kindliches "spielen" mit Tieren, auf eine Stufe mit Vergewaltigung und Menschenfolter zu stellen ist schon dreist.

Du glaubst sicher auch, das die diversen Amokläufer der letzten Jahre so geworden sind, weil sie Ü16 Computerspiele gespielt haben.


----------



## chivas (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

ja. ganz sicher glaube ich das #q

und ich wundere mich auch täglich selbst, warum ich noch keinen amok-lauf gegangen habe.

aber das ist ein freies land, da kann jeder mit völlig haltlosen behauptungen um sich werfen...

btw: freut mich, wenn du was zu lachen hast - lachen ist gesund


----------



## JimiG (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

@ Chivas

komisch nur, das ich solche ähnlichen Sachen wie Ralle erlebt habe. Ich glaube auch nicht das Ralle im nachhinein das auch noch gut findet, was er damals getan hat. Mir gehts nämlich auch so. Mir tuen auch die Tiere leid, denen ich damals solche schlimmen Sachen angetan habe. Da von Verrohung zu sprechen ist total unangebracht. Denn  bei uns im Dorf haben sich alle Kinder mit solchen Sachen beschäftigt. 
Ob wir wohl alle damals gestört waren?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Denn so stellst du es hin.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



chivas schrieb:


> ganz selbstverständlich wird hier auch keiner schreiben "da ich schon als kind mit großer freude und begeisterung den fliegen die beine rausgerissen habe mache ich das heute gern bei meiner katze und auch bei frauen, die nachts alleine durch den park laufen".



Also mit Katzen und Frauen hab ich das auch noch nicht erlebt.

Miezimiezimiezi........

Und heut abend geh ich mal in den Stadtwald....

|supergri|supergri

Nee, im Ernst. Genau das meine ich mit einem gestörten Verhältnis zum töten. Wenn man als Kind nen Frosch umlegt wird man automatisch zum Sittenstrolch. Ein bisschen einfach find ich.


----------



## padotcom (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



JimiG schrieb:


> @ Chivas
> 
> komisch nur, das ich solche ähnlichen Sachen wie Ralle erlebt habe. Ich glaube auch nicht das Ralle im nachhinein das auch noch gut findet, was er damals getan hat. Mir gehts nämlich auch so. Mir tuen auch die Tiere leid, denen ich damals solche schlimmen Sachen angetan habe. Da von Verrohung zu sprechen ist total unangebracht. Denn  bei uns im Dorf haben sich alle Kinder mit solchen Sachen beschäftigt.
> Ob wir wohl alle damals gestört waren?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> Denn so stellst du es hin.



Mach dir nichts draus. Wir in der Stadt waren genauso. 
Und stehen heute auch mitten im Leben.


----------



## chivas (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

@JimiG...

mach ich nicht.

zumindest hab ich das nicht geschrieben.

aber wenn man sich genug bemüht, kann man alles mißverstehen...

mir ging es lediglich um die aussage, dass es angeblich notwendig (oder zumindest hilfreich) sei, gewisse "erfahrungen" zu machen! und das ist definitiv nicht so. fertig.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



chivas schrieb:


> @JimiG...
> 
> mach ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Wichtig und hilfreich ganz sicher. Sofern sowas aus eigenem Antrieb geschieht, was aber in der heutigen Zeit ( leider ) die absolute Ausnahme ist. Schon alleine weil die Kid´s heutzutage vielfach gar nicht mehr unter diesen ( insgesamt herrlichen ) Umständen aufwachsen. 

Niemals käme ich auf die Idee, ein Kind dazu anzuhalten, Tiere zu quälen. Herr im Himmel, versuch doch zu verstehen.


----------



## Pargo Man (11. März 2010)

*Quality Time... auf Neudeutsch*

Würde ich noch wie in meiner Kindheit in der Heide wohnen, wären die Ausflüge an Bach, Fluß, Teich und See vor meinen Kids nicht sicher...

Auch der Jüngste schwimmt bereits recht sicher... mit 3!

Da wir nun aber das Privileg haben in den Tropen zu wohnen, dürfen die Kids auch zum Meeresangeln und gelegentlich auf Big Game mit raus.

Da der Dampfer recht klein ist, kann's aber immer nur einer zur Zeit sein. Anders beim Paddeln; da passen wir alle ins Kanu.

Fangen tun wir auch gelegentlich. Aus Hygienegründen putze ich eh daheim vor den Augen der hoch interessierten Kinder. Dann wird der Fisch respektvoll verwertet... zB als Cayun-Panade-Filet... da stehen die Lütten hinter mir Schlange und können's nicht abwarten, daß der Fisch abkühlt.

Leidenschaft für den Sport, Respekt vor der Kreatur, Sicherheit, Disziplin und Ordnung anbord, Umsicht und Rücksicht auf die anderen Mannschaftsmitglieder sind die Themen, die zB beim Meeresangeln automatisch vermittelt werden... ganz ohne Knute, flache Hand oder Game-Boy-Entzug.

Mal ein Bildchen davon:


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Würdest Du mich eventuell adoptieren |supergri


----------



## JimiG (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



chivas schrieb:


> @JimiG...
> 
> mach ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Aber basieren nicht all unsere Erkenntnisse auf Erfahrungen die wir machen.


----------



## olaf70 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Ich bin von den Socken! Gestern abend das Thema eingestellt,Heute in der Mittagspause fünf Seiten voll. Ich bedanke mich bei euch für die Beteiligung.
Vor allem der Tip mit dem Peta-Forum ist hammerstark! Das wär bestimmt ein Garant für eine fundierte (oder fundamentalistische?) Diskussion.
Meine Frau ist eigentlich nicht so etepetete eingestellt, wie es in der Eröffnung vielleicht rübergekommen ist. Aber wie sagte schon mein alter Herr : 
"Ein Tag ohne Anschiß ist wie ein Tag ohne Sonnenschein!"


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Olaf, ich find's auch absolut richtig wie du deinem Sohn das Angeln und den Umgang mit der "Beute" zeigst.

Es ist total wichtig, dass die Kurzen recht früh lernen, woher unsere Nahrung kommt.
Denn es gibt keinen Schnitzelbaum und auch keinen Fischstäbchenstrauch...

Mein Großer, jetzt bald 7, wußte schon mit knapp 3 Jahren fast alle heimischen Tiere zu benennen und vor allem, welche man auch essen kann.
Hat zwar bei den Kindergärtnerinnen für etwas sparsame Gesichtausdrücke gesorgt, wenn Jonas erzählt hat, dass sein Papa am Wochenende ein Reh(lein) zerlegt hat und es Sonntag dann Rehkeule gab. Aber so ist halt das Leben!

Mittlerweile wollen beide Jungs ihren Fisch selbst abschlagen und auch kehlen.

Wenn sie ihn nicht freilassen und noch etwas wachsen lassen wollen...


----------



## Udo561 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Es ist total wichtig, dass die Kurzen recht früh lernen, woher unsere Nahrung kommt.
> Denn es gibt keinen Schnitzelbaum und auch keinen Fischstäbchenstrauch...
> Mein Großer, jetzt bald 7, wußte schon mit knapp 3 Jahren fast alle heimischen Tiere zu benennen und vor allem, welche man auch essen kann.Sonntag dann Rehkeule gab. Aber so ist halt das Leben!



Hi,
natürlich sollten Kinder so früh wie möglich lernen woher unsere Nahrung kommt , aber müssen sie deshalb ihr Essen auch selber töten ?
Mein Sohn konnte in dem Alter auch viele Tiere beim Namen nennen , auch ohne das er vorher welche getötet hat
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Kannst du mir bitte sagen, wo steht, dass meine Kinder im Alter von drei Jahren ihren Fisch schon selbst getötet haben?

Aber jetzt, wenn sie mit mir angeln gehen und ihren eigenen Fisch fangen, den sie anschließend frisch gebraten essen wollen, dann sollten sie ihn auch töten dürfen, wenn sie das wollen!

Dass DU ein großer C&R Held bist, ist mir relativ schnuppe.
Also kann dir auch schnuppe sein, dass wir gerne Fisch essen!


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Die Reaktion der Frau ist nicht gerade dolle, ich weiß das jeder zu so etwas seine eigene Meinung hat aber gerade in der heutigen Zeit sollten gerade die Kinder sehr früh lernen das Schnitzel und Fischstäbchen nicht auf Bäumen wachsen 

Das ersparrt einem auch die Frage warum die Kuh nicht lila ist


----------



## Udo561 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte sagen, wo steht, dass meine Kinder im Alter von drei Jahren ihren Fisch schon selbst getötet haben?



Hi,
schön ruhig bleiben |supergri
Ich habe nirgend wo geschrieben das deine Kinder im Alter von 3 Jahren ihren Fisch selber töten mussten.
Hinter meinem Satz steht sogar ein Fragezeichen 
Mir ist es übrigens total egal ob ihr Fisch mögt oder nicht .
Und ja , mein Sohn und auch ich setzen jeden Fisch zurück , ist in NL auch nicht verboten 
Gruß Udo


----------



## mcrae (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Meine Kinder (3 und 5) kommen gerne mit zum Angeln und haben auch kein Problem damit das die Fische die mitgenommen werden getötet werden. Wenn ein Fisch am Haken hängt stehen sie schnell mit dem Kescher parat und wenn der Fisch dann zu klein sein sollte kommt dann "Papa, der muss wieder ins Wasser, der ist zu klein zum essen." Wenn ein maßiger Fisch am Haken hängt wird schnell der Totschläger und das Messer gereicht, weil "lebende Fische kann man nicht essen, die schwimmen sonst im Bauch rum und das kitzelt." (O-Ton Sven (3)).
Die Kinder wissen das man Tiere (mit Ausnahme von Fliegen und Bienen, wobei die Grenze da fliessend ist) nicht einfach so getötet werden. Es wird nur das getötet was man auch essen möchte. Berührungsängste und/oder Ängste bzw. Abneigungen sind Fehlanzeige.

Ach ja selber töten wollen sie noch nicht, da meinen beide sie wären noch zu klein und hätten zu wenig kraft. Wenn sie grösser wären wäre das aber kein Problem. bisher wird nur der Fisch festgehalten.


----------



## Janbr (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

So, dann muss ich meinen Senf auch noch mal dazu geben. (Wer haette gedacht das die harten Kerle vom AB ueber Kindererziehung diskutieren?)

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe denke ich das Kinder sehr wohl begreifen sollen und muessen, das fuer die Befriedigung Ihrer Grundbeduerfnisse (Hunger) auch andere Lebewesen sterben muessen. Ich denke das ist sinnvoll um zu lernen auch respektvoll mit dem Essen (dem Lebewesen) umzugehen. 

Ich glaube es wird oft zuviel in kindliches Handeln interpretiert. Klar spielen Kinder bis zu einem gewissen Alter mit Kaefern usw. bis diese tot sind. Ich denke aber einfach nur deswegen, weil Ihnen der Begriff tot und vorallem die Endgueltigkeit dieses Zustandes nicht bewusst ist. Wenn man ganz ehrlich ist, ist es selbst als Erwachsener ja schwer begrifbar, das irgendwann einfach Schluss ist, vorbei, Ende. Nicht umsonst baut sich mehr oder weniger jede Religion und Kultur ein Wunschbild von einem Leben nach dem Tot auf. 

Ich denke also es ist durchaus sinnvoll Kindern einen verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit dem toeten von Tieren beizubringen, denn letztendlich ist es ein verantwortlicher Umgang mit der Faehigkeit des Menschen andere Lebewesen um Ihr Leben zu bringen, naemlich zu toeten. Bei diesen anderen Lebewesen schliesse ich andere Menschen nicht aus. Um mit dieser Faehigkeit umgehen zu koennen, muss man sich aber ersten derer bewusst werden und zweiten begreifen was die Konsequenzen dieses Tuns sind und das sich die Konsequenzen nicht umkehren lassen. Das mag beim Frosch, bei der Schnecke usw. weniger Tragweite haben als beim Menschen, ist aber im Grundsatz eine aehnliche Erfahrung. Tot ist tot.

Was mich als Vater nachdenklich stimmt sind diese " klar hab ich den Arsch vollbekommen, aber das hat mir auch nicht geschadet." 

Gewalt gegen Kinder, und wenn es nur die Backpfeife ist, geht gar nicht. Sie ist, in meinen Augen, der verzweifelte Versuch seine Unfaehigkeit Konflikte zu loesen vor dem Kind zu verheimlichen. Ich gebe offen und ehrlich zu, auch mir ist bei meinen Kindern schon die Hand ausgerutscht. Nur das war ein Fehler, der eigentlich nicht zu entschuldigen ist. Gewalt kann keine Erziehungsmethode darstellen. Nie.

Auch dieses "frueher war die Erziehung besser und unsere Kinder verweichlichen alle" Gerede geht mir gehoerig gegen den Strich. Frueher mussten Kinder von Kindesbeinen an arbeiten. Die Erinnerung der meisten an tagelanges unbekuemmertes "durch den Wald" streifen ruehrt wohl eher daher, das die Elterngeneration der Vor- und Nachkriegszeit beschaeftigt waren Geld zu verdienen und Ihren Stueck vom Wirtschaftwunder abzubekommen und einfach die Zeit nicht da war sich nur um die Kinder zu kuemmern. Der Vater war in den alten Wertvorstellungen eine unantasbare Gestalt, die sich nach Lust & Laune an der Kindererziehung beteiligt hat oder eben nicht. Wenn nicht parriert wurde, dann gabs was drauf. Gott sei dank ist diese Zeit vorbei. (Ich will jetzt diese Aussagen nicht so verstanden wissen als haette ich das so erlebt)

Das Kinder heute lieber vor dem Computer sitzen ist eine Aussage die so nicht stimmt. Es kommt sehr drauf an was Ihnen zum einen vorgelebt wird und zum anderen wie man sich mit Ihnen beschaeftigt. Klar wenn Mama und Papa in jeder freien Minute vor der Flimmerkiste sitzen und wenn das Abendessen auf dem Sofa vor dem Fernseher gegessen wird, das die Kinder eine dauerbespassung durch den Fernseher als normal ansehen.

Es mag hier in den USA extrem sein, aber auch in Deutschland werden viele Kinder vor dem Fernseher geparkt. Fernseher kosten heute nicht mehr die Welt und gehoeren eigentlich schon zur Kinderzimmer- Standard- Ausstattung.

Ich weiss wie schwer es ist immer gerecht zu seinen Kindern zu sein, und ich weiss wie schwer es ist sich nach einem 12 Stunden Tag dazu aufzuraffen mit den Kindern abends noch zu spielen und ein Buch zu lesen. Logisch wuerde ich am Wochenende lieber angeln gehen als mit meinen Kindern in den Zoo oder in den naechsten Nationalpark zu fahren. Aber das Kinder das Leben veraendern und man ab der Geburt sein eigenes Leben nicht mehr selbst bestimmt, sollte man sichueberlegen bevor man Kinder bekommt.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, es gibt Dinge die frueher in der Tat "besser" waren. Dazu zaehle ich z.B. das Leben in der Grossfamilie. Hier wurde den Kindern von Kindesbeinen an vermittelt das der Mensch aelter wird und iregendwann stirbt. Der Tod wurde nicht tabuisiert, weil er einfach mal zu unserem Leben dazu gehoert. Ich glaube nicht das man zwangslaeufig Tiere quaelen muss um diese Erfahrung zu machen und danach, gelaeutert , respekrvoller mit Tieren umzugehen. Aber ich glaube man tut Kindern keinen Gefallen wenn der Tod als was grausames und fremdes dargestellt wird.

Ich halte in der Erziehung sehr viel vom Pfadfindermotto: Learning by doing (im Gegensatz zum oft gepredigten learning by punishment)

Kinder sollen und muessen Ihre eigenen Erfahrungen machen und man sollte sie "probieren" lassen und Ihnen nicht alle Entscheidungen abnehmen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Insgesamt Einverstanden Jan.



Aber hierzu erhebe ich Einspruch, teilweise





Janbr schrieb:


> Auch dieses "frueher war die Erziehung besser und unsere Kinder verweichlichen alle" Gerede geht mir gehoerig gegen den Strich. Frueher mussten Kinder von Kindesbeinen an arbeiten. Die Erinnerung der meisten an tagelanges unbekuemmertes "durch den Wald" streifen ruehrt wohl eher daher, das die Elterngeneration der Vor- und Nachkriegszeit beschaeftigt waren Geld zu verdienen und Ihren Stueck vom Wirtschaftwunder abzubekommen und einfach die Zeit nicht da war sich nur um die Kinder zu kuemmern.



Wir sind früher durch den Wald gestreift, weil wir es wollten. Wir kannten außer Fußball kaum eine andere Freizeitgestaltung. Und wir konnten es kaum abwarten, nach Erledigung der Hausaufgaben endlich raus zu kommen. Da warteten schon die anderen, die keine Hausaufgaben hatten oder sie nicht oder später gemacht haben. Keinesfalls haben sich unsere Eltern nicht um uns gekümmert. Ich denke, das ist heute ein wesentlich größeres Problem als früher. Heute gehen in aller Regel beide Elternteile arbeiten, früher fast immer nur der Vater. Kindergarten gab´s nicht, jedenfalls nicht bei uns.
Arbeiten mussten wir, klar. Aber in fest umrissenen Grenzen. Wir hatten bestimmte Aufgaben, die zu erledigen unsere Pflicht waren. Sei es das füttern der Tiere, die Hilfe beim Abwasch oder was auch immer. Aber es blieb immer reichlich Zeit, seinen Freiheitsdrang auszuleben. 
Und was die Prügel anging, nun auch das hielt sich in engen Grenzen. Da gab´s mal ne Ohrfeige oder einen Klaps auf den Po. Meist aber bei kleineren Delikten. Bei richtig dicken Dingern ( ich hatt erwähnt, dass der Wald ab und an gebrannt hat ) gab´s keine Prügel sondern eine Standpauke mit beim Geschädigten entschuldigen müssen und auch Wiedergutmachung ( eher symbolischer Natur ) durch Hilfe beim Aufräumen. 

Ich will auch nicht sagen, dass die Kinder heute verweichlichen. Wenn man sieht was in den Schulen so abgeht, dürfte das eine wesentlich härtere Lebenserfahrung sein, als wir sie gemacht haben. 

Fakt ist aber eine fortschreitende Entfremdung der Gesellschaft von der Natur und ein wachsendes Mißverstehen derer Zusammenhänge.
Peta ist ganz klar eine Pflanze dieser Entwicklung, Veganer und Vegetarier auch. Das gab´s früher nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen.

Objektiv kann ich nicht beurteilen, ob früher alles besser war. Subjektiv tun mir viele Kinder heutzutage sehr Leid.


----------



## Janbr (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

@Ralle24

Si weit liegen wir da nicht auseinander, ich geb dir absolut recht, das den meisten Menschen der Bezug zur Natur verloren gegangen ist. Dem widerspreche ich in keinster Weise. In meiner Jugend sind wir ziemlich viel auf Bergen unterwegs gewesen. Wir haben uns natuerlich damals schon ueber sog. Flachlandtiroler lustig gemacht (eben alle aus dem doch eher flachen Norden oder aus Holland). Doch diese Leute damals hatten zwar wenig Ahnung, waren aber einigermassen ausgeruestet, weil Ihnen die Berge einen heiden Respekt eingefloesst haben.

Heute bilden sich Leute ein sie muessen im T- Shirt und mit Laufschuhen auf einen Berg laufen und wundern sich wenn es Tote gibt weil das Wetter umschwingt. Die Leute sind so weit von der Natur entfernt und haben jedlichen Respekt davor verloren. Da gebe ich dir recht. Keine Frage.

Mit den Vegetariern und den Veganern wage ich dir zu widersprechen. Es gab wohl schon immer Vegetarier, auch wenn sie sich nicht als solche verstehen. Es gibt genug Menschen denen Fleisch nicht schmeckt und gerade in der Vergangenheit gab es wohl auch genug die sich Fleisch einfach fast nie leisten konnten. Wenn man etwas weiter schaut, so gibt es in einigen Kulturen seit Jahrhunderten Vegetarier.

Ich kann auch deiner Argumentation nicht ganz folgen warum eine Entfremdung mit der Natur zu Vegetariern und Veganer fuehren soll? Ich meine auch ein Vegetarier kann sein Gemuese entweder eingeschweisst im Supermarkt oder "diodynamisch" vom naechsten Oekobauern holen. Ich seh da keinen Zusammenhang.

Sicherlich hast du mit deiner Aussage heute haben die Eltern auch nicht mehr Zeit im gewissen Masse recht. Aber ich seh ein ganz anderes Problem dafuer ursaechlich. In frueheren Zeiten waren es die Menschen noch gewohnt in der Grossfamilie zu leben. Man musste sich arangieren um zusammen leben zu koennen. Jeder musste Abstriche machen und sich anpassen. Die heutige Durchschnittsfamilie besteht aus Vater, Mutter und 1,3 Kindern. D.h. ein grosser Teil der Kinder waechst als Einzelkinder auf. Jedes Kind lernt von fruehester Kindheit, dass es der absolute Mittelpunkt ist, Mamis Liebling. 

Jetzt werden genau diese Kinder selbst zu Eltern und von einem Tag auf den anderen bestimmt das Kind den Tages- und Nachtablauf. Fun ist ploetzlich nicht mehr immer und jederzeit moeglich. Meiner Meinung nach sind aber viele Eltern nicht in der Lage die eigenen Beduerfnisse hinten anzustellen. In unserer Gesellschaft ist "Fun" und "Chillen" zum zentralen Lebensauffassung geworden. Jeder ist sich selbst der naechste. Das geht leider nicht zusammen mit "Eltern sein".

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Prinzchen (11. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wir sind früher durch den Wald gestreift....usw.


 
Das kann ich voll und ganz unterschreiben. Genau so habe ich auch meine Kindheit erlebt... schön war's.

Wir sind im gleichen Alter - muss wohl daran liegen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Janbr schrieb:


> Mit den Vegetariern und den Veganern wage ich dir zu widersprechen. Es gab wohl schon immer Vegetarier, auch wenn sie sich nicht als solche verstehen. Es gibt genug Menschen denen Fleisch nicht schmeckt und gerade in der Vergangenheit gab es wohl auch genug die sich Fleisch einfach fast nie leisten konnten. Wenn man etwas weiter schaut, so gibt es in einigen Kulturen seit Jahrhunderten Vegetarier.
> 
> Ich kann auch deiner Argumentation nicht ganz folgen warum eine Entfremdung mit der Natur zu Vegetariern und Veganer fuehren soll? Ich meine auch ein Vegetarier kann sein Gemuese entweder eingeschweisst im Supermarkt oder "diodynamisch" vom naechsten Oekobauern holen. Ich seh da keinen Zusammenhang.



Hast Recht, Jan. Wer kein Fleisch mag, der soll´s nicht essen müssen. Der soll aber auch nicht zwanghaft versuchen, anderen seine Meinung aufzudrücken. Aber das machen ja nicht alle, und das ist in vielen Bereichen so. 
Ich zieh das hiermit zurück. 

Was mir aufgefallen ist.

Ich wohne immer noch in dem Haus, in dem ich aufgewachsen bin. Früher gab´s hier vielleicht 20 Häuser und ebensoviele Kinder. 
Heut sind es etwas über 50 Häuser. Kinder seh ich viele, allerdings zumeist wenn sie der Schulbus am Dorfeingang ausspuckt. Es sind viele, sehr viele. Kann sie nicht zählen.

Ich geh immer noch tagtäglich in den Wald rund um unser Dorf, zur Pilzsaison oft stundenlang. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, in den letzten 20 Jahren mehr als zwei- oder dreimal
Kinder im Wald gesehen oder gehört zu haben. Ich finde auch keine Baumhäuser oder Zweighütten. Nix. 
Jetzt, wo wochenlang Schnee lag, hat man kaum mal Kinder mit nem Schlitten gesehen. 

Ich finde das irgendwas zwischen seltsam und traurig. 

Halt doch, vor Jahren hat einmal ein Jägerstuhl gebrannt. Das war allerdings einer meiner Neffen. Muß wohl genetisch bedingt sein.


----------



## LocalPower (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



chivas schrieb:


> mir ging es lediglich um die aussage, dass es angeblich notwendig (oder zumindest hilfreich) sei, gewisse "erfahrungen" zu machen! und das ist definitiv nicht so. fertig.



Notwendig mit Sicherheit nicht! Hilfreich? In den meisten Fällen auf jeden Fall!
...wir/ich haben auch Ameisen und anderes Gekreuch mit Linsen aus dem Optikbaukasten gegrillt. Und? 
Heute bin ich es, der die Population der Gemeinen Hausspinne hier in Berlin zumindest nicht mindert. 
Sobald so ein Arachnide hier in "Kreischnähe" von meiner Freundin rumturnt, schnapp ich mir das arme Ding und brings in den Garten in Sicherheit. Ich ziehe, (trotz aller Verbote) mit unserem Jungen jedes Jahr im Gartenteich eingesetzte Kaulquappen bis zum "froschsein" groß, und fische auch selektiv, und erfreu mich nebenher an sämtlichen Auswüchsen der heimischen Fauna #6


----------



## Janbr (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Ralle,

da geb ich dir recht. Ich glaub aber nicht daran, das die Kinder keine Lust mehr drauf haben. Es wird Ihnen halt vorgelebt das man lieber vor dem Rechner oder der Flimmerkiste sitzt, weil die Eltern Ihren Arsch selber nicht hoch bekommen.

Kinder werden heute schon im Kleinstkinderalter vor der Klotze geparckt, damit Mami oder Papi Ihre Ruhe haben. Wie sollen diese Kinder spaeter von selbst auf die Idee kommen lieber raus in die Natur zu gehen?

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Bassey (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hast Recht, Jan. Wer kein Fleisch mag, der soll´s nicht essen müssen. Der soll aber auch nicht zwanghaft versuchen, anderen seine Meinung aufzudrücken. Aber das machen ja nicht alle, und das ist in vielen Bereichen so.
> Ich zieh das hiermit zurück.
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist.
> ...



Ich bin "erst" 26, kann wohl aber mitreden...
Meine beiden Brüder (2 Jahre Unterschied und ich bin der mittlere) und ich zogen früher tagtäglich durch die Gegend, nicht nur ein oder zwei Stunden... sondern wirklich bis es es kurz vor der Dämmerung war! Wir liebten unser "Draußen"!
Wir erkundeten den Bach der an unserem Haus floß bis weit heraus aus Frankfurt! Das waren dann 4 Stunden Bachaufwärts kraxeln und auch wieder zurück... Unsere Abenteuer? In die hochgesicherte US-Army Kaserne durch den besagten Bach "eingestiegen" und auf deren eigenen "Schrottplatz" gestöbert... Da war das Phantasialand ein Sch*** dagegen :m
Naja, wir bekamen dann ein Verbot von unseren Eltern als wir eine (natürlich ungeladene) Bazooka mit anschleppten 

Wir haben echt viel Mist gemacht als Kinder... Aber wir haben noch was erlebt!

Heute schaue ich mir den Sohn von der Freundin meines Vaters an... Verhaltensgestört und unfähig soziale Kontakte zu knüpfen mit seinen 13 Jahren... Und warum? Weil seine Mutter früher als Sozifall (Faulheit) lieber bis Mittags gepennt hat brachte sie dem kleinen mit 2 Jahren schon bei nen Fernseher und nen Videorekorder zu bedienen... Der Junge kommt nicht vor die Tür und kennt nur Fernsehn, GameBoy Touch oder wie das Ding heißt und Computer spielen... Soviel dazu... Da war mir meine Kindheit mit dem gelegentlich roten Hintern weil man's mal wieder kräftig übertrieben hat doch lieber!!!

Achso, der Junge ist kein Einzelkind... er hat nen großen Bruder... den hat die Mutter aber mit 12 rausgeworfen als er mit nem Messer auf sie los wollte... selbes Thema... nur war es bei ihm Nintendo und Pokemon, er war süchtig nach all diesem Schrott und wirklich Freunde hatte er auch keine! Landete dann im Heim... Ja... jetzt ist er 22, keine Ausbildung, hat zuletzt seine Wohnung verloren weil er seiner Vereinbarung bei der Hartz 4 Stelle nicht beikam... tja, weil er lieber bis mittags pennt und die ganze Nacht mit seinen Assi Freunden Möchtegern Hip Hop Songs über das harte Leben im Frankfurter Ghetto schreibt... lustig nur, dass er nie im "Ghetto" lebte 

So, das war mein Beitrag zum ganzen!


----------



## stoffi2 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Moin, der thread ging glaube um was anderes aber ich will auch meinen Senf dazu abgeben. Wir haben früher auch nur ******* gebaut, im Winter runter an Dorfteich, mit gipsbein Fußball aufn Eis gespielt eingebrochen mit aufgeweichten gibs heim den Wanst voll gegriegt gibs gebaut wieder runter wieder eingebrochen wieder den Wanst voll gegriegt und so weiter. Mit Fußball scheiben eingeschossen, nen Bagger kurzgeschlossen und de silowand kaputt gefahren und nur so nen mist.

Aber wir waren glückliche Kinder. Heute verweichlichen die Kinder leider, sicher haben sie einen viel größeren Schulischen druck aber warum denn? Ich seh es bei uns, kleines Dorf und jedes der Kinder muß aufs Gymnasium um den Leistungsdruck der Eltern zu bestehen. Mein Kind studiert mal das und meins mal das...
Und wenn die Kidis mal Ferien haben um genau den mist anstellen zu können für den wir noch alle Zeit der Welt hatten werden sie in ein Ski lager nach Östereich abgeschoben. Falls das mit dem Studium nicht klappt wirst du eben Leistungsportler! 
Und dann wundern sich genau diese Eltern darüber wenn ihre Kinder mit 12 Jahren denken das Fischstäbchen so paniert im Meer rum schwimmen.#q
Das Allgemeinwissen rückt immer mehr in den Hintergrund und deswegen muß man(n) sich rechtfertigen wenn der Sohn beim abschlagen eines Fisch aufpasste. 

könnte noch ewig schreiben aber soll gut sein...gruß


----------



## olaf70 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Ich glaube, es ist schon immer so gewesen, daß die älteren Generationen über die jüngeren sagen, daß früher "alles besser" gewesen sei.
Ich halte das für kompletten Stuß! Auch wenn ich mich selbst sehr oft dabei ertappe,obwohl ich noch gar nicht so alt bin. Im schlimmsten Fall war es höchstens anders. Jede Generation hat mit ihren eigenen Problemen zu kämpfen, die sich nicht denen der vorigen vergleichen lassen.
Die Rahmenbedingungen und die Anforderungen haben sich innerhalb der letzten 30 - 40 Jahre grundlegend verändert. Sei es im Schulwesen, beruflich oder auch die familiären Strukturen. Ob das nun gut ist oder nicht, man muß eben sehen,daß man für sich und seine Familie das Beste draus macht.


----------



## stoffi2 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Ich will nicht sagen das es besser war nur stuß ist es nicht! Die heutige Mc Donalds generation ist schon komplett anders, nicht schlechter aber eben anders!


----------



## olaf70 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Meine Generation (Jahrgang 70) wurde früher als "Nutella-Generation" betitelt.


----------



## stoffi2 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Naja so hat eben jeder sein Fett weg!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Boendall schrieb:


> Wie kommt es, dass es heute Serien wie "Die Supernanny" ins Abendprogramm schaffen?
> Ich schätze mal aufgrund der antiautoritären Erziehung, denn wenn ein 5 Jähriger seine Mutter als "Schla**e" beschimpft dann hätte man ihm im Vorfeld schon mal den Hintern versohlen sollen und nicht die Supernanny rufen, wenn alles aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist.


 

Oh, mit deiner Einschätzung solltest du aber vorsichtiger sein!
Ein Fünfjähriger, der seine Mutter als Schlampe bezeichnet oder ein Zehnjähriger, der ihr das Küchenmesser nachwirft, hat mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr häusliche Gewalt erlebt als du und ich zusammen, und das in einer ganz anderen Qualitätsstufe. Kinder diesen Alters sind nicht fähig, zu abstrahieren. Sie reagieren einfach und sie tun dies mit den Mitteln, die ihnen zur Verfügung stehen. Deswegen drängt es sich geradezu auf, sich in solchen Fällen zunächst einmal die häuslichen Verhältnisse anzusehen. Was da zum Vorschein kommt, ist oftmals so unbeschreiblich, dass man es kaum wiedergeben kann. 
Wenn man schon einen "Täter" identifizieren will, dann ist das ganz sicher nicht das Kind.

Die berühmte "Tracht Prügel" ist meiner Meinung nach vollkommen jenseits der Grenze des verantwortungsvollen elterlichen Handelns. Zu schnell artet sie aus, versieht sich mit Prügelgegenständen und eskaliert. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie man einem Kind "kontrolliert" den Hintern versohlen soll. Die Probleme sind ganz woanders gegeben:
Massive Streitigkeiten, auch Handgreiflichkeiten der Eltern vor den Augen des Kindes, ständiger Partnerwechsel, Unzuverlässigkeit, das Betrachten des Kindes als zu vergötternder Partnerersatz, massiver Alkoholmissbrauch in der Familie und so weiter und so fort. Alles Dinge, die die Eltern in der Hand haben. Die "Ohrfeige" stellt für mich persönlich die Grenze dar, aber auch hier kann man manchmal auf den Gesichtern der Kinder einen großen, roten oder auch schon blau-violetten Händeabdruck sehen...
Glaubt mir, zu Zeiten der Prügelstrafe war die Welt mit Sicherheit keine bessere.

Zu dem Umstand, dass Kinder in einem gewissen Alter Tiere "quälen": Alles halb so wild. Kinder entwickeln irgendwann eine besondere Neugier für die Zusammenhänge in der Natur. Aber sie haben einfach noch nicht gelernt, dass man diese Zusammenhänge nicht dadurch erkunden kann, dass man Tiere "auseinandernimmt". Und so werden eben Faltern die Flügel rausgerissen, Würmer zerstückelt usw. Irgendwann, wenn die Kinder älter werden, haben sie ein solches Verhalten ganz einfach nicht mehr nötig, wissen aber auch, dass es eigentlich falsch war, was sie da getan haben. So was nennt man auch Gewissensbildung. Selbsterfahrung tut da auch gar nicht schlecht. Auch kleinere Kinder werden keinen Schaden davon tragen, wenn sie beim Töten eines Beutefischs dabei sind. Nur können sie einfach keinen Zusammenhang herstellen. Väterliche Aufklärungen, warum man nun diesen Fisch töten muss und wie man das am besten bewerkstelligt, um das "möglichst wenig unangenehm" zu gestalten, sind jedenfalls nie schlecht. Nur sollte man von dem Kind nicht verlangen, gleich 3 Entwicklungsstufen auf einmal zu nehmen und das ganz schnell zu begreifen. Es ist doch, wie ich es oben ausgeführt habe: Wenn mir ein 8-jähriges Kind sagt, ich wäre als Angler ein "Tiermörder", dann weiß ich zwar nicht, was das Kind denkt, wohl aber, welche Gedanken die Eltern in das Kind eingepflanzt haben. Und wenn schon Überzeugungen der Eltern derart wirken können, was richtet wohl erst eine Tracht Prügel an?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Immer wenn man auf die "heutige Jugend" schimpft, sollte man dran denken, dass wir als "Elterngeneration" die Fehler gemacht haben, die zur heutigen Situation führten..

Fakt ist da halt auch, dass früher die medialen Möglichkeiten doch auch begrenzt waren. Da gabs 3 Fernsehprogramme (und da gabs auch noch Sendeschluß, nix mit 24 - Stunden - Fernsehen), man kriegte ein paar Radioprogramme, vom Internet wusste man noch nicht mal, dass es kommen würde.

Da musste man schlicht raus, wenn man was erleben wollte. Sei es in die Natur, oder auch in einen Verein.

Das soziale Verständnis war auf Grund dessen genauso ein anderes wie auch z. B. die Einkaufsmöglichkeiten ohne die weltweite Vernetzung. Hausschlachtungen waren noch möglich, one dass man sich gleich mit einem Bein im Gefängnis sehen musste, statt 50 Biersorten im Supermarkt gabs vielleicht 7 oder 8 beim Getränkehändler - die waren dafür besser (noch mit richtigem Hopfen statt mit Pellets oder Extrakten gebraut). Aber halt auch teuerer...

Das war beileibe nicht alles besser - aber das ist halt die Entwicklung.

Schade ist da nur, dass die Kinder immer alles ausbaden müssen, was wir als "verzogene Erziehungsberechtigte" als pädagogisch wertvoll empfinden und im allgemein medialen "Gutmenschentum" für richtig erachten.

Solange man glaubt, durch "Erziehung" statt durch "gutes Beispiel" den besseren Menschen schaffen zu können, solange wird das auch regelmäßig immer wieder schiefgehen und immer wieder neue Auswüchse produzieren.

Von daher, um auf die Eingangsfrage zurück zu kommen:
In meinen Augen hast Du alles richtig gemacht  - aber Deine bessere Hälfte sollte mal etwas über den Tellerrand des Gutmenschentums rausgucken.. ;-))))


----------



## vermesser (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Naja, da ich erst 28 bin und wohl irgendwann auch mal Kinder haben werde, möchte ich auch mal meine Meinung äußern:

Ich denke nicht, daß es einem Kind in irgendeiner Weise schadet, wenn es lernt und sieht, daß etwas, daß man essen will, vorher (möglichst schnell und schmerzlos) sterben muss. Daß Fisch nicht paniert in Stäbchen geboren wird und das ein Schnitzel Teil von einem Schwein ist. Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen, daß das eher zu einem respektvollen Umgang mit der Sache führt, weil man sich früh der Konsequenzen bewusst wird.

Ich komme selbst aus einer ländlichen Gegend und kann die Erfahrungen vieler Vorredner nur bestätigen...im Wald, am Teich...überall hatten wir unseren Spaß "auf der Jagd", bei "Ritterspielen". Alles mit Mitteln, die der Supernanny das Wasser in die Augen treiben würden...von wegen Pfeilen mit abgekniffenen Nägeln vorn drin usw.! Wenn es Schaden gab oder schief ging, gab es ne peinliche Entschuldigung oder den A...voll (so dreimal in meinem Leben bei schweren Delikten) und gut wars. Passiert ist keinem was, wir sind alle (mit kleinen Narben manchmal) groß geworden.

Wenn geschlachtet wurde (Hühner, Enten, Schweine) war man selbstverständlich dabei. Das abschlagen von Fischen (selektiv, nur was man essen will) war normal. Ebenso aber auch Tierliebe zu Katzen, dem zahmen Hauskaninchen oder das vernünftige Zurücksetzen kleiner Karpfen, ohne lange damit rumzuspielen.

Ich denke, daß die heutige Generation (ja, ich bin wohl schon alt) teilweise völlig entfremdet von dem Leben außerhalb der Stadt ist. Das krasseste Beispiel, was ich je erlebt hat- wir angeln auf der Seebrücke in Graal Müritz, ein Kumpel fängt noch im Tageslicht bei regem Touribetrieb einen großen Dorsch. 

Nachdem er ihn abgehakt hat und abschlagen will, kreischt eine gut 40j ährige (wirklich kreischt) mit einem ca. 13 jährigen Sohn "Sie wollen den doch wohl nicht töten?" . Nachdem er meinte "doch, klar" hielt sie ihrem Sohn die Augen zu. Auf meine Frage, ob sie denn Fleisch essen würden, verschwand sie wutschnaubend aus unserem Sichtfeld- ohne Kommentar...


----------



## padotcom (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Die berühmte "Tracht Prügel" ist meiner Meinung nach vollkommen jenseits der Grenze des verantwortungsvollen elterlichen Handelns. Zu schnell artet sie aus, versieht sich mit Prügelgegenständen und eskaliert. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie man einem Kind "kontrolliert" den Hintern versohlen soll. Die Probleme sind ganz woanders gegeben:
> Massive Streitigkeiten, auch Handgreiflichkeiten der Eltern vor den Augen des Kindes, ständiger Partnerwechsel, Unzuverlässigkeit, das Betrachten des Kindes als zu vergötternder Partnerersatz, massiver Alkoholmissbrauch in der Familie und so weiter und so fort. Alles Dinge, die die Eltern in der Hand haben. Die "Ohrfeige" stellt für mich persönlich die Grenze dar, aber auch hier kann man manchmal auf den Gesichtern der Kinder einen großen, roten oder auch schon blau-violetten Händeabdruck sehen...
> Glaubt mir, zu Zeiten der Prügelstrafe war die Welt mit Sicherheit keine bessere.



Ich hab früher auch reichlich Senge bezogen. Wir haben aber im Gegenzug auch viel Mist gebaut. Ganz unverdient wars wohl nicht. Und auch ich kann behaupten, geschadet hat es nicht und ich liebe meine Eltern.

Nur meine Eltern haben sich nie gestritten, haben ihre Partner nicht gewechselt und nie einen Tropfen Alkohol angerührt. 
Das sind doch alles Klischees, die uns beim fernsehen eingeredet werden.


----------



## Honeyball (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Ich arbeite zwar immer noch daran, dass meine Mädels mir beim Ausnehmen und Filetieren helfen, aber ansonsten haben die keinerlei Bedenken angesichts der Tatsache, dass wir es gewohnt sind, unsere fleischlichen Nahrungsbestandteile in getöteter Form zu uns zu nehmen. 
Viel schlimmer finde ich das abstruse Weltbild, das manchen Kindern in dieser Hinsicht vermittelt wird. Leider kann man als betroffener angesprochener "Tiermörder" dem Kind nicht plausibel machen, dass seine Eltern offensichtlich einen an der Waffel haben.
Natürlich sind unsere Kinder auch zu einem gewissen Teil das Produkt unserer Erziehung, aber letztlich zum weitaus größeren Teil das Ergebnis ihrer individuellen genetischen Zusammensetzung. Es hat lange genug gebraucht, bis die Menschen eingesehen haben, dass Kinder nur zu einem ganz geringen Teil "geformt" werden können, aber kaum, dass es in der Gesellschaft verinnerlicht war, hat man es gleich ganz dran gegeben und "Antiautoritäre Erziehung" bzw. sogar "Laissez-faire" als das Allheilmittel zur Individualitätsförderung angesehen.
Ich glaube nach wie vor, dass es das schlimmste für die Pädagogik an sich war, dass sie zur Wissenschaft mutierte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Janbr schrieb:


> Ralle,
> 
> da geb ich dir recht. Ich glaub aber nicht daran, das die Kinder keine Lust mehr drauf haben. Es wird Ihnen halt vorgelebt das man lieber vor dem Rechner oder der Flimmerkiste sitzt, weil die Eltern Ihren Arsch selber nicht hoch bekommen.
> 
> ...



Ich sage nicht, dass die Kinder " Schuld " sind, sondern dass sie mir Leid tun.
Denn sie haben bis zu einem gewissen Alter ein Interesse an der Natur, sogar ein großes. Das wird aber nicht gefördert, sondern eher von den Eltern unterdrückt.

Wenn ich ab und an mal in einer Schulklasse einen Vortrag über Steine oder Insekten halte, hören die Lütten ganz gebannt zu. Highlight ist immer, wenn ich Ihnen zeige das es Steine gibt, die im Wasser schwimmen. Dann kriegt jeder ein Stück und soll rausfinden, warum. Wie die die Dinger von allen Seiten betrachten, dran rumpopeln und diskutieren zeigt ganz klar, dass der Entdeckerdrang absolut vorhanden ist. Je jünger, um so doller. 

Von daher find ich es ganz ausgezeichnet, wenn Väter ihre Kinder mit ans Wasser nehmen und ihnen den Umgang mit der Natur zeigen. Und da gehört das töten eben dazu. Sanft und behutsam beigebracht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



> Ich glaube nach wie vor, dass es das schlimmste für die Pädagogik an sich war, dass sie zur Wissenschaft mutierte.


Das schlimmste daran ist, dass es sie überhaupt gibt.

Ob wissenschaftlich oder nicht, wer glaubt gute "Erziehunsratschläge" helfen etwas, liegt schief.

Es gibt nur eine Art vernünftiger Erziehung in meinen Augen:
Das gute Beispiel, mit dem man vorangehen sollte......


----------



## stoffi2 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

|good: @ralle24


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



padotcom schrieb:


> Ich hab früher auch reichlich Senge bezogen. Wir haben aber im Gegenzug auch viel Mist gebaut. Ganz unverdient wars wohl nicht. Und auch ich kann behaupten, geschadet hat es nicht und ich liebe meine Eltern.
> 
> Nur meine Eltern haben sich nie gestritten, haben ihre Partner nicht gewechselt und nie einen Tropfen Alkohol angerührt.
> Das sind doch alles Klischees, die uns beim fernsehen eingeredet werden.




Es besteht ein himmelweiter Unterschied zwischen einer Ohrfeige oder einem Klaps auf den Hintern, bei dem das Schamgfühl größer ist als der Schmerz, und einem grün und blau schlagen. 

Letzteres ist leider kein Klischee, war es damals auch nicht, sondern viel zu oft bittere Realität. Und das fördert eine Verhaltensstörung sicher wesentlich mehr, als dabei zuzusehen, wie ein Fisch was auf die Nuss bekommt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



padotcom schrieb:


> Das sind doch alles Klischees, die uns beim fernsehen eingeredet werden.


 

Nein, das sind keine Klischees. 
Mach doch mal beim Jugendamt (nein, NICHT mein Arbeitgeber) ein Praktikum und schau dir die Akten an, die über den Tisch geschoben werden, dann wird das Bild klarer.

Und eines noch (betrifft jetzt nicht dich, also nicht falsch verstehen, bitte, bitte...):
Es gibt kaum einen sicherer erwiesenen Zusammenhang als den, dass Kinder, die massiv geschlagen wurden, später zu prügelnden Erwachsenen werden. Einzelfälle, in denen die Entwicklung anders verläuft, natürlich ausgenommen. Weiterhin besteht eine höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit, straffällig zu werden, harte Drogen zu missbrauchen u.a. Sicherlich ist die "häußliche Gewalt" nicht der einzige Wirkfaktor, aber ein erheblicher. Und definitiv kein Klischee.


----------



## stoffi2 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Wieder richtig! Und ich wurde geschlagen, weis von was ich rede!


----------



## stoffi2 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

das hat er doch auch geschrieben!


----------



## Sinned (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Ich bin Erzieher und kann es durchaus begrüßen, wenn Kids den Unterschied zwischen Leben und Tod kennen lernen. Ihre auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema geschieht anders als wir es tun (siehe: Mama-Fisch, Papa-Fisch etc). Die Kids vergleichen ihre neu erworbene Erfahrung mit schon existierendem Wissen. Nach und nach wird sich dieses Wissen festigen und differenzierter betrachtet. Du hast also bis dahin nichts falsch gemacht.
Schön wäre, wenn du den Kleinen selbst Zeit lässt (so viel wie er mag) um den Fisch zu erkunden, ggf solltest du ihn bei Fragen begleiten. Weiter empfehlenswert ist es ihn auch beim Fangen, Töten, Kochen zu involvieren. Traue dem Kleinen ruhig viel zu! Damit es nicht langweilig für ihn wird, solltest du bei regelmäßigen Aktionen immer mehr Aufgaben zutrauen, aber lass ihm auch seinen Platz um selbst die Umwelt, den Fisch und sich selbst zu erkunden. Die Kleinen haben ein riesiges Wissensbedürfnis und erforschen die Welt auf ihre eigene Art und Weise.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Natürlich sind unsere Kinder auch zu einem gewissen Teil das Produkt unserer Erziehung, aber letztlich zum weitaus größeren Teil das Ergebnis ihrer individuellen genetischen Zusammensetzung.


 

Nicht GANZ korrekt :m!
Genetisch bedingt ist vor allem das Leistungsvermögen der Kinder, also ihre Intelligenz. 
Das VERHALTEN jedoch ist nach wie vor ein Lernprozess, der von genetischen Faktoren weitgehend unbeeinflusst bleibt (ausgenommen psychische Störungen im engeren Sinne).


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



> Das VERHALTEN jedoch ist nach wie vor ein Lernprozess, der von genetischen Faktoren weitgehend unbeeinflusst bleibt (ausgenommen psychische Störungen im engeren Sinne).


Und auch von der "Erziehung(swissenschaft)"...

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole:
Nur das eigene gute Beispiel zählt und wirkt, und Kinder bekommen sehr genau mit, ob sie "erzogen" werden sollen, oder ob jemand auch hinter dem steht und auch das vorlebt, was er von seinen Kindern verlangt...


----------



## Udo561 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Hi,
ich finde es ja super wenn Väter hier über die Erziehung ihrer Kinder schreiben , aber welcher Vater nimmt sich denn wirklich ausreichend Zeit dafür ?
Und selbst wenn ich mich hier jetzt unbeliebt mache, die meisten Väter überlassen das eben der Mutter , vielleicht aus Zeitgründen , Faulheit oder weil man(n) die wenige Freizeit die man hat lieber mit seinen eigenen Hobby´s verbringen möchte.

Es möchte sich bitte niemand persönlich angesprochen fühlen , aber meist ist es so das, wenn Papa von der Arbeit kommt braucht er erst mal seine Ruhe und mit etwas Glück wird danach noch zusammen zu Abendbrot gegessen und die Kinder müssen dann ins Bett.
Am Wochenende muss der arme so schwer arbeitende Papa ausspannen und fährt zum angeln , Mama hat die Kinder ja im Griff.

Es möchte sich bitte niemand persönlich angesprochen fühlen , aber so sieht die Wirklichkeit in vielen Familien aus.

Es gibt aber auch ganz andere Papa´s , ich kenne sogar welche ,aber leider viel zu wenige.

Gruß Udo 
ps. fragt mal eure Kinder was sie sich wünschen würden , 90% würden sagen , mehr Zeit mit Papa verbringen


----------



## schakal1182 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Bream_Ol schrieb:


> Die geäußerten Bedenken, das das Kind gestört sein könne und sich nun auf die Katzen der Nachbarschaft stürzen würde.... mit Verlaub... grober Unfug #q
> 
> Eher ist das Gegenteil der Fall. Ich möchte wetten, das ein Großteil der Amokläufer, Tierquäler und sonstigen Individuen aus eben solchen übermäßig beschützten Verhältnissen kommen.



Was ich da bezüglich der Katzen geschrieben habe war mehr oder weniger Humbug, das ist richtig. So wie die meisten hier würde ich meinen Kindern (habe noch keine) auch beizeiten bebringen wie man einen gefangenen Fisch zu versorgen hat wenn man ihn verwerten möchte. Ich denke nur, dass es - im Falle dass dies unter Zwang geschieht - zu problemen führen kann. Wenn dem Lütten bewusst ist, dass der Fisch sterben muss, damit er in der Pfanne landen kann und er das sozusagen schon erwartet, dann ist das wohl okay. Wenn er das aber noch nicht bewusst ist (z.B. vorher noch keinen toten Fisch in der Küche gesehen) dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es einen Schock auslöst.

Meine Mutter hat mir - als ich klein war - mal von einem Jungen aus ihrer Jugend und damaligen Nachbarschaft erzählt der eine Katze erhängt hat. Daher wohl jetzt auch der verweis auf die Katzenpopulation. Mich hat das damals ziemlich geschockt. Wir hatten als Kinder immer eine Katze und einen Hund im Haus und niemand hätte sich so eine Grausamkeit vorstellen können.

Das der Tod zum Leben (und vorwiegend auch zum Essen) dazugehört habe ich allerdings dann auch recht bald erfahren. Meine Großelten hatten immer Hühner gehalten, aber um beim töten dabeizusein war ich zu zart besaitet. Genauso die Schlachtung eines Schweins bei einem Bekannten. Bis zur letzen blutlosen Sekunde war ich dabei, aber dann hab ich mich doch rumgedreht. Da war ich vielleicht 10 oder so. Das war mir damals aber noch zu viel.

Wie dem auch sei - seitdem ich 14 bin fange und versoge ich meine Fische mit der nötigen Sorgfalt. Beigebracht hat mir das niemand. Es gab damals einfach keine weiteren Angler in meiner Familie.


----------



## JimiG (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Na dann melde ich mich hier auch noch einmal zu Wort.
Ich habe ja nun das Glück ein Kind zu haben und habe zum Vergleich dazu mal meinen Neffen vor Augen.
Meine Tochter war das erste mal mit 3 Jahren mit zum Angeln. Jetzt ist sie 6 Jahre und möchte auch noch jedesmal mitkommen. Bei unseren Aufenthalten in der freien Natur konnte ich ihr nicht nur interessante Sachen über Fische beibringen, sondern erklärte ihr auch vieles über andere Tiere. Ihre Neugier und Interesse erinnert mich immer an mich, als ich in dem Alter war. Damals hatte ich meinen Vater der mir immer alles erklärte und sich auch mit mir draußen beschäftigte. 
Dagegen sehe ich meinen Neffen, das einzige was er früh lernte, wie man einen Gameboy und Computer bedient. Seine Eltern parkten ihn entweder vor dem Ferseher oder eben am Computer oder Gameboy. 
Dann kam der Tag an dem er mit mir und meiner Tochter angeln fahren wollte und für meine Kleine begann ein verwirrender Ausflug. Der Junge ist 11 Jahre alt und spielt sich vor ihr als großer Held auf und schon beim Aussteigen ging es los. Das erste war eine Schwebfliege welche ihn in panische Angst versetzte. Mit dem Ruf:"Hilfe eine Wespe!" ergriff er im Laufschritt die Flucht. Meine Tochter machte große Augen und konnte nicht verstehen weshalb er das tat, kannte sie doch schon den Unterschied zwischen einer Wespe und einer Schwebfliege. Nachdem ich den Jungen beruhigt hatte und erklärt hatte worum es ging, konnten wir endlich auf den Angelsteg gehen. Die nächste Bemerkung von ihm war:"Igitt, da sind ja Frösche!" Meine Tochter fing  schnell einen um ihm zu zeigen das Frösche nun wirklich harmlos sind. Was macht der Junge? Der springt vor Angst fast vom Steg. Weiter gings dann beim Angeln, Aussprüche wie: "I, Würmer fasse ich nicht an" oder "Ne, sowas glitschiges wie  einen Fisch halte ich nicht fest." waren an der Tagesordnung. Dann bemerkte ich, wie meine Tochter auch so anfing, der steckte sie ja gradewegs mit seiner Angst an. Ich habe meine Tochter dann beiseite genommen und versucht zu erklären weshalb ihr großer Cousin so drauf ist und siehe da sie versuchte ihm all das zu erklären was sie schon über die Tiere und das Angeln wusste und er fing an sich zu beruhigen. Er hielt dann aber einigermassen durch nur um sich vor der Kleinen nicht weiter zu blamieren, aber als es dann dunkel wurde und die ersten Fledermäuse zu sehen waren, da wars dann endgültig vorbei. Es gab ein riesen Geheule von wegen die Fledermäuse würden uns wenn es dunkel ist angreifen und so. Dann höhrte ich nur noch ein:"Ich will zu meiner Mama." und dann war Schluss für mich. Schnell die Sachen gepackt und den Bengel noch huckepack zum Auto geschleppt. der hatte ja schließlich Angst eine Maus oder Ratte könne ihn beißen. Meine Tochter lief tapfer vorweg und hatte keine Angst. 
So das habe ich wirklich erlebt und ich frage mich immer noch ob ich den Jungen noch mal mitnehmen soll. (Ich werde es wohl aber doch machen, dem Jungen zuliebe) Aber eines ist noch passiert ich habe meiner Schwägerin mal richtig die Meinung gegeigt über ihre Erziehungsmethoden.

Das Beispiel zeigt doch wie sich das Ruhigstellen vor dem Fernseher oder am Computer auswirken kann. Denn diese Entfremdung von der Natur bringt solche Leute wie sie bei PETA sind hervor.


----------



## Udo561 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Hi,
genau so kenne ich es auch , viel Kinder sind in der Natur vollkommen überfordert , aber dafür können sie im Alter von 6 Jahren besser als ich mit mit Gameboy, Computer, Wii oder Playstation umgehen .
Und sollten sie doch mal in den Wald kommen und einen Stock finden dann wird dieser zum Laserschwert und es wird gegen Klingonen, Orcs , Untote und Vampire gekämpft #q

Gruß Udo


----------



## Boendall (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Oh, mit deiner Einschätzung solltest du aber vorsichtiger sein!
> Ein Fünfjähriger, der seine Mutter als Schlampe bezeichnet oder ein Zehnjähriger, der ihr das Küchenmesser nachwirft, hat mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr häusliche Gewalt erlebt als du und ich zusammen, und das in einer ganz anderen Qualitätsstufe. Kinder diesen Alters sind nicht fähig, zu abstrahieren. Sie reagieren einfach und sie tun dies mit den Mitteln, die ihnen zur Verfügung stehen. Deswegen drängt es sich geradezu auf, sich in solchen Fällen zunächst einmal die häuslichen Verhältnisse anzusehen. Was da zum Vorschein kommt, ist oftmals so unbeschreiblich, dass man es kaum wiedergeben kann.
> Wenn man schon einen "Täter" identifizieren will, dann ist das ganz sicher nicht das Kind.
> Die berühmte "Tracht Prügel" ist meiner Meinung nach vollkommen jenseits der Grenze des verantwortungsvollen elterlichen Handelns.
> ...


 
Diese Aussage tifft es recht gut



Bassey schrieb:


> ... Da war mir meine Kindheit mit dem gelegentlich roten Hintern weil man's mal wieder kräftig übertrieben hat doch lieber!!!....


----------



## Boendall (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> genau so kenne ich es auch , viel Kinder sind in der Natur vollkommen überfordert , aber dafür können sie im Alter von 6 Jahren besser als ich mit mit Gameboy, Computer, Wii oder Playstation umgehen .
> Und sollten sie doch mal in den Wald kommen und einen Stock finden dann wird dieser zum Laserschwert und es wird gegen Klingonen, Orcs , Untote und Vampire gekämpft #q
> 
> Gruß Udo


 
Naja wir haben  genauso "Unendliche Geschichte" und was weiß ich noch alles für Filme/Serien nachgespielt. Ob der Stock jetzt Schwert, Laserschwert Gewehr oder sonst was wird ist relativ egal, Hauptsache die Kids benutzen ihre Phantasie und beschäftigen sich eben nicht NUR mit Playstation und CO. 

Ich würde auch nicht alles an der "modernen" Technik aufhängen. Wir hatten genauso unseren Nintendo, der war auch gut wenn es geregnet hat oder man krank war.
Sicher haben wir auch bei Schönwetter gespielt, allerdings war das eher die Ausnahme, denn am schönsten war es draussen, egal ob im Wald am Bach oder bei unserem "Lianenbaum".

Playstation und Fernseher sind ganz ok ab einem gewissen Alter, nur sind eben die Eltern gefordert, dass die Kurzen nicht die ganze Zeit davor hocken und auch ein wenig auf die Spiele achten, die gespielt werden.


----------



## Sinned (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Dabei gibt es an sich kein entweder oder. Erziehung bedeutet Grenzen zu setzen und Forderungen zu stellen und auch durchzusetzen. Das muss in gewissem Rahmen sein. Das gute Beispiel ist eine essentielle  Vorausssetzung um das Durchsetzen glaubwürdig zu gestalten und seine Authorität nicht zu untergraben.



Wie bitte? Na denn hast du aber die letzten 65 Jahre einfach nicht mitbekommen. Erziehung dient dazu Kindern erwünschte Fähigkeiten und Fertigkeiten beizubringen, sie motorisch und kognitiv zu fördern. Und die Form gestaltet sich derweil, dass man die Kleinen aktiv unterstützt, sie in ihren Interessen begleitet.
*Was du da von die gibts ist keine Erziehung, das ist Nötigung. *
Grenzen setzen sind auch wichtig, aber nur dann, wenn eine Grenzüberschreitung stattgefunden hat, oder alles darauf hindeutet. Grenzen kennen lernen, tun die Kleinen sicherlich nicht, wenn sie eine Autorität haben - dann sind sie hörig. Kinder lernen Grenzen indem sie ihr Verhalten reflektieren und empathisch sind. Dies lernen sie nur durch eigenes Testen, Spielen und Ausprobieren. Dabei sollte man sie begleiten, nicht mehr.
Lg
Dennis, der bei solchen Sätzen froh ist, dass es Kindergärten gibt, in denen Kids einen Freiraum haben. Frei von Demütigung und Gewalt.

Bevor hier noch mehr Väter über Erziehung sprechen und ihre widerlichen Ansichten vertreten, sollte das Thema geschlossen werden, oder alle Postings, die nicht ontop sind löschen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Na denn hast du aber die letzten 65 Jahre einfach nicht mitbekommen. Erziehung dient dazu Kindern erwünschte Fähigkeiten und Fertigkeiten beizubringen, sie motorisch und kognitiv zu fördern. Und die Form gestaltet sich derweil, dass man die Kleinen aktiv unterstützt, sie in ihren Interessen begleitet.
> *Was du da von die gibts ist keine Erziehung, das ist Nötigung. *
> Grenzen setzen sind auch wichtig, aber nur dann, wenn eine Grenzüberschreitung stattgefunden hat, oder alles darauf hindeutet. Grenzen kennen lernen, tun die Kleinen sicherlich nicht, wenn sie eine Autorität haben - dann sind sie hörig. Kinder lernen Grenzen indem sie ihr Verhalten reflektieren und empathisch sind. Dies lernen sie nur durch eigenes Testen, Spielen und Ausprobieren. Dabei sollte man sie begleiten, nicht mehr.
> Lg
> ...


 

Na, na, nicht so schnell. Ich kann in den Sätzen von Rubberduck keine Nötigung erkennen. Klar muss man sich durchsetzen und klar muss man Grenzen ziehen, die den Kindern auch bewusst gemacht werden und verlässlich sind. 

Du schreibst ja selbst, dass Erziehung darin besteht, den Kindern die "gewünschten Fähigkeiten" beizubringen. Und was die gewünschten Fähigkeiten nun konkret umfasst, das bestimmt ganz alleine die Welt der Erwachsenen, ob es dem Kind nun passt oder nicht. Wenn ich nun die gleichen Maßstäbe an dein Handeln anlege, wie du an das Handeln der "Väter" hier, dann muss ich also zum Schluss kommen, dass auch du mit Nötigung arbeitest. Also lassen wir das lieber.

Du beschreibst Erziehung eher als Begleitung. Aber, nur dadurch, dass der Fokus immer mehr auf das Kognitive und die Förderung geistiger Fähigkeiten verschoben wird, ist noch lange nicht gesagt, dass ein Kind weniger Druck von außen verspürt. Ich zitiere dich nochmal:

_"Erziehung dient dazu Kindern erwünschte Fähigkeiten und Fertigkeiten beizubringen, sie motorisch und kognitiv zu fördern. Und die Form gestaltet sich derweil, dass man die Kleinen aktiv unterstützt, sie in ihren Interessen begleitet."_

Man könnte auch sagen: Um dem Ziel der Entwicklung näher zu kommen, unterstützt man die Kinder aktiv.

Auch diese Idee von Erziehung ist hochmanipulativ und nimmt das Kind nicht um seiner selbst an. Das "Bereitmachen für die kognitive Kampfbahn" ist letztlich das Ziel, versteckt hinter Phrasen der Gewaltlosigkeit.
Gibts bei euch im Kindergarten keine kleinen und großen Schlägereien, Erpressungen, Mobbing-Handlungen, jede Menge Neid und Eifersucht? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 

Ich fürchte, nur mit erzieherischer Begleitung wird es nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Lenzibald (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Servus.
@pimp_up_ur_life 
Also was du da von dir gibts ist gequirrlte ******** sonst nichts.
Warum haben wir eine so hohe Jugendkriminalität.
Weil die Jugend und teils auch Kinder keinen Achtung und keinen Respekt mehr haben. Von wo auch es wird ihnen überall gezeigt eagal was du tust dir kann bis zum 14 Lebensjahr keiner was tun, danach werden sie mit Samthandschuhen angefasst und wenns was ausfressen wissens wieder mir passiert eh nichts. Ich bin jetzt 50 aber zu meiner Jugendzeit hat keiner alte Leute fast totgeprügelt wir hatten noch respekt vor dem Alter da wir wußten welche Kosequenzen auf uns warten. Wenn ich heute oft sehe wie Kinder mit ihren Eltern reden kommt mir die Galle hoch das hätten wir uns niemals getraut. Ich habe selber 3 Kinder nur so redet keiner mit mir meine Kinder kennen ihre Grenzen ganz genau. 
MfG
Lenzi
Und ja ich finde es in Ordnung wenn Kinder beim Angeln dabei sein wollen sollen sie auch sehen wie man einen Fisch Tötet und puzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



> Warum haben wir eine so hohe Jugendkriminalität.
> Weil die Jugend und teils auch Kinder keinen Achtung und keinen Respekt mehr haben.


Und woher kommt das?
Durch das schlechte Beispiel der "Erziehungsberechtigten".....


----------



## chivas (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

ich hab als bengel auch oft "kloppe" bekommen - und meistens nur gebrüllt, damit papa/mama/oma wenigstens hoffen konnten, mit ihrer "maßnahme" etwas erreicht zu haben.

geschadet hat´s nix - im gegenteil. ein gesunde portion "züchtigung" finde ich absolut in ordnung und notwendig - auch wenns das letzte mittel sein sollte. manchen ist aber manchmal anders nicht zu helfen (und die betonung dabei liegt auf dem letzten wort^^)


----------



## Sinned (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Hey Kohlmeise,
du hast völlig Recht, was deine Ausführungen bzgl der Manipulation angeht. Ich _muss_ den Kindern beibringen, was Eigentum ist, dass sie dies und jenes trotz ihres Bedürfnisses nicht haben dürfen, weil es zwar verfügbar aber nicht in Besitz ist. Die Realität, dass manche mehr und viele weniger haben, beschissen wohnen und selbst nicht mit dem Leben zurechtkommen, kann ich durch Erziehung nicht ändern - das sind ökonomische Faktoren.
Ich kann jedoch den Kleinen helfen sich trotzdem zu einem unabhängigen, eigenständigen und kritischen Menschen erziehen. Wie das funktioniert habe ich abstrakt oben schon beschrieben. Konkret geht das natürlich nicht - dafür müsste man auch einen konkreten Fall und ganz viel Zeit haben.
Kurze Korrektur deiner Kritik, damit sollte sie auch entschärft werden: Ich schrieb erwünschte und nicht gewünschte. Erwünscht ist beidseitig offen - für Kind und Erzieher/Eltern etc.
Btw: Ich arbeite nicht im Kindergarten, hatte dort nur ein einjähriges Praktikum. Ich arbeite mit den harten Fällen an gesellschaftlichen Betroffenen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Warum haben wir eine so hohe Jugendkriminalität.
> Weil die Jugend und teils auch Kinder keinen Achtung und keinen Respekt mehr haben.


 

Da sollten wir eine Stufe tiefer gehen. Warum hat die Jugend keine Achtung und keinen Respekt mehr? Das sollte uns interessieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Durch das schlechte Beispiel der "Erziehungsberechtigten".....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Thomas, du steckst in der Endlosschleife...:q
Aber wenn man das mit dem "Lernen am Modell" genauer betrachtet, findet man sehr viel Wahrheit drin.

Und nu ist gut, Thomas..:vik:


----------



## Sinned (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und woher kommt das?
> Durch das schlechte Beispiel der "Erziehungsberechtigten".....


Als wären Wohnort und Einkommen nicht entscheidender in einer Welt in der Bedürfnisse nur befriedigt werden können, indem man Geld zur Verfügung hat. Und von dieser Verfügung sind nun mal viele ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Udo561 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



chivas schrieb:


> ich hab als bengel auch oft "kloppe" bekommen^)



Hi,
ich auch ,aber ich habe mir geschworen das ich mein Kind niemals schlagen werde und bis heute habe ich das beibehalten können .
Und siehe da , es hat auch ohne Schläge funktioniert , Schläge sind für mich persönlich nicht akzeptabel .
Wenn ich als Erwachsener nicht in der Lage bin ein Kind ohne Schläge zu erziehen dann sollte ich mich fragen warum das so ist , es gibt immer eine andere Möglichkeit .

Gruß Udo
Ps. von der stillen Treppe halte ich übrigends überhaut nichts :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



> Als wären Wohnort und Einkommen nicht entscheidender in einer Welt in der Bedürfnisse nur befriedigt werden können, indem man Geld zur Verfügung hat.


Weil die "Bedürfnisse" von der Erziehungsberechtigten schon falsch vorgelebt werden..

Wenn man das "Bedürfnis" hat, einzig Handy, Computer, Auto/Mopped etc. zu einem "erfüllten Leben" zu brauchen, stimmt das natürlich schon.

Ich kenne aber genügend "pädagogisch wertvoll" (v)erzogene Jugendliche aus nicht armen Elternhäusern (bevorzugt sind die Eltern dabei Lehrer, Sozialpädogen, Pfarrer, Psyhchologen etc..)  - und genügend andere aus wirklich nicht reichen Elternhäuser, denen das gute Beispiel der Eltern anscheinend auch ein gutes Beispiel fürs eigene Leben war..


PS:
Meine Ex war Sozialpädagogin (Schulsozialarbeit Real- Haupt- und Sonderschule). Habe da wirklich genug mitbekommen, was einen grausen lässt..


----------



## Sinned (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Und wen das Thema Jugendkriminalität _weitergehend_ interessiert,  dem kann ich einen tollen Vortrag (Mp3) von einem  Erziehungswissenschaftler aus Bremen ans Herz legen:
http://doku.argudiss.de/sendfiles.p...hb_0208_3.mp3&file[4]=jugkrimin_hb_0208_4.mp3


----------



## Lenzibald (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Servus.
@Thomas9904
Das kommt aber nur zu einem kleinen Teil von den Erziehungsberechtigten behaupte ich mal.
Großteils weil man heute keine Grenzen mehr setzen kann.
Ohrfeige ist ne Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung
Hausarest ist eine Anzeige wegen Freiheitsberaubung
Ansonsten gibts noch Anzeigen wegen Nötigung
Da liegt der Hund begraben. Wenn wir mal Äpfel oder Kirschen geklaut haben und wurden erwischt sind wir davongelaufen wurden wir erwischt gabs ne Schelle und fertig. Heute gehens mit dem Messer auf einen los wenn mans bei Klauen erwischt.
Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten.
3 Jugendliche ham meinem Sohnemann das Fahrrad weggenommen er kommt nach hause erzählt mir das, worauf ich und meine Frau zum Spielplatz um mit den Jugendlichen zu Sprechen. Ich noch nicht mal zu Wort gekommen wurde meine Frau schon als Schlampe und ich als Arschl... beschimpft. Als meine Frau zum Fahhrad geht zieht schon einer sein Messer und geht auf sie los. Ich kann nur sagen das war sein lezter Blödsinn der ist schneller gelegen als er schauen konnte. Als dann die Polizei dazukam und alles aufnahm war für mich die Sache erledigt. Als es dann zu einer Verhandlung gegen die Jungs kahm war auch ich wegen Körperverletzung Angezeigt worden. Die 3 jungs bekamen eine Verwarnung und das mit 16 und 17 Jahren so alt waren die Burschen. Man muß noch dazusagen das jeder schon mehrer Körperverletzungen Nötigungen und Diebstähle auf dem Konto hatte. Meine Anklage wurde dann fallengelassen weil ich Zeugen hatte das ich in Nothilfe gehandelt habe und keinen Verlezt hatte
MfG
Lenzi.


----------



## Sinned (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

@thomas9904
Meinst du, wenn du schon Bedürfnisse kritisierst, dass diese von den Erziehungsberechtigten vorgelebt werden? Ist es nicht die allumfassende Gesellschaft, die einem vorgibt, dass man nur wer ist, wenn man hat? Und diejenigen die nichts haben, sollen nun deiner Meinung nach zurück stecken, indem sie Verzicht vorleben? Weil die Habenden brauchen das ja nicht, die können ja die Bedürfnisse ihrer Kinder befriedigen. Diese Kleinen brauchen dann sicherlich nicht klauen, erpressen, Gewalt anwenden. Zumindest nicht persönlich, denn diese haben ja den Staat hinter sich, welcher das Eigentum schützt und durchsetzt.


----------



## padotcom (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> @Thomas9904
> Das kommt aber nur zu einem kleinen Teil von den Erziehungsberechtigten behaupte ich mal.
> Großteils weil man heute keine Grenzen mehr setzen kann.
> ...


 
Genau das ist der springende Punkt. Wer sowas nicht erlebt hat sieht immer nur die armen kleinen Kinder die genötigt werden. 
Und ich denke kaum, das davon auszugehen ist, das die Eltern von denen auch "Schläger" und "Messerstecher" waren/sind.
Ich kenne auch einen Fall, wo ein 16jähriger Junge genauso ist. Die Eltern sind die friedlichsten Menschen die man sich vorstellen kann. Also rein am vorleben kanns dann doch nicht liegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



> Diese Kleinen brauchen dann sicherlich nicht klauen, erpressen, Gewalt anwenden.


Interessanterweise sind aber gerade viele Mittelschichtskinder da dabei, die das wirklich nicht nötig haben..

Weil sie von den Eltern lernen (dieswiederum in Politik und Medien sehen), dass man schon be********n darf, wenn man sich nicht erwischen lässt.

Undd das ist wieder der springende Punkt:
Wer vorgelebt bekommt, sich "normal anständig" zu verhalten, der wird das auch eher umsetzen als die Kinder (unabhängig von der Schicht), die mitbekommen, dass nach außen alles in Ordnung sein soll, die Eltern aber selber be********n, wos nur geht..



> Ist es nicht die allumfassende Gesellschaft, die einem vorgibt, dass man nur wer ist, wenn man hat?


Definitiv NEIN!
Das ist die größte Krux der ganzen Pädagogik und Erziehungswissenschaft, dass man alles "bequem" auf andere (die böse Gesellschaft) schieben kann statt auf die jeweills eigene Verantwortung..


----------



## gründler (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Damals gab es in der Schule welche,und zuhause wenn man mal wieder mist gebaut hat,und geschadet hat es keinen der aus der Zeit stammt.

Heute ist es soweit das Kinder ihre Eltern schlagen.....allein das sollte zu denken geben,da bekommt der Satz Du sollst deine Eltern Ehren eine ganz neue bedeutung.

Mein Arsch wurde damals öfter mit Ochsenziemer ........bearbeitet und ich selber finde das dieses von meinen Eltern richtig wahr.Ja selbst vom Lehrer hab ich noch welche mit Zeigestock bekommen,und heute grins ich drüber und weiß das es mir *Nicht* in der Erziehung geschadet hat,eher im gegenteil.

Liegt wohl an der Zeit,und das man heute als Kind seine Eltern anzeigen kann um Profit rauszuschlagen,noch lachen manche Kinder über ihre Eltern No Respekt......,aber wenn sie erstmal nicht mehr da sind,werden einige tränen im Auge und Spuren in der ""Seele"" haben,und die tun mehr weh wie jeder Arschvoll.

lg


----------



## chivas (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

wenn ein jugendlicher die "moralvorstellungen" etc. seiner "friedlichen" eltern nicht akzeptiert (und dort liegt wohl eher der kernpunkt der "erziehung") bleiben ihm oft nicht viele (andere) möglichkeiten, das auch auszudrücken.

so gibt es auch gewalttätige/trinkende usw. eltern, deren kinder das genaue gegenteil sind - auch kinder haben das recht auf freie entscheidungen.

diese einmal getroffenen entscheidungen lassen sich wohl kaum oder nur sehr schwer wieder in die "richtige" bahn lenken, aber in der phase der entscheidungsfindung ist das noch recht einfach (auch wenn man hier böswillig wieder manipulation unterstellen kann) - kostet aber eben zeit und arbeit und ganz besonders sind zum einen auch eigene "richtige" grundsätze notwendig zum anderen aber auch die fähigkeit, diese weiterzugeben. und ich denke, dass es ganz besonders an letzterm oftmals fehlt - aus vielen gründen, die "wir" mehr oder weniger selbst versursacht haben.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> @thomas9904
> Meinst du, wenn du schon Bedürfnisse kritisierst, dass diese von den Erziehungsberechtigten vorgelebt werden? Ist es nicht die allumfassende Gesellschaft, die einem vorgibt, dass man nur wer ist, wenn man hat? Und diejenigen die nichts haben, sollen nun deiner Meinung nach zurück stecken, indem sie Verzicht vorleben? Weil die Habenden brauchen das ja nicht, die können ja die Bedürfnisse ihrer Kinder befriedigen. Diese Kleinen brauchen dann sicherlich nicht klauen, erpressen, Gewalt anwenden.


 

Ich denke, in Deutschland muss gar niemand klauen und erpressen, um seine Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen. Andere Länder lassen sich das Soziale erheblich weniger kosten. Wir leben da schon in einem privelegierten System. 

Das Problem ist doch, dass wir uns sehr sehr scheuen, gesellschaftliche Probleme ernsthaft und detailliert zu diskutieren. 
Bsp.: "Missbrauch staatlicher Leistungen". Was bringt die öffentliche Diskussion zustande außer einem Pendeln zwischen "Sozialschmarotzer" auf der einen und "erhöht den Regelsatz" auf der anderen Seite. 
Fakt ist, dass es eine hochsignifikante Korrelation zwischen sozialem Stand und Jugendkriminalität gibt. Auf Deutsch: die Langzeitarbeitslosigkeit der Eltern ist ein Bedingungsfaktor der Kriminalität der Kinder (unter vielen anderen). Da gibt es überhaupt nichts zu diskutieren und dran rumzudeuteln. 

Aber: Nicht jede Familie, die ALG II bezieht, ist unfähig, die Kinder zu erziehen. Und ab hier wirds hochpolitisch, deswegen mache ich hier Schluß.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



gründler schrieb:


> Mein Arsch wurde damals öfter mit Ochsenziemer ........bearbeitet und ich selber finde das dieses von meinen Eltern richtig wahr.Ja selbst vom Lehrer hab ich noch welche mit Zeigestock bekommen,und heute grins ich drüber und weiß das es mir *Nicht* in der Erziehung geschadet hat,eher im gegenteil.


 

Das, lieber Gründler, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Aber ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten.


----------



## chivas (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Das, lieber Gründler, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Aber ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten.



und ich hab mir den satz noch verkniffen ^^


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Und ab hier wirds hochpolitisch, deswegen mache ich hier Schluß.




Hoch- oder Gesellschaftspolitisch ist erst mal wurscht.

Das Thema driftet immer mehr ab.

Zur Erinnerung:

Es geht darum, ob oder wie Kinder mir dem töten von Tieren konfrontiert werden sollen, können, müssen.

Ich finde diese Frage wichtig genug, als dass sie nicht durch allgemeinpädagogische Beiträge über Gebühr verwässert wird. Also bitte.....


----------



## Borg (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



gründler schrieb:


> Mein Arsch wurde damals öfter mit Ochsenziemer ........bearbeitet und ich selber finde das dieses von meinen Eltern richtig wahr.Ja selbst vom Lehrer hab ich noch welche mit Zeigestock bekommen,und heute grins ich drüber und weiß das es mir *Nicht* in der Erziehung geschadet hat,eher im gegenteil.



Also ich gebe Dir da völlig Recht! Jeder der sagt:"Man muss keine Gewalt anwenden, man muss reden!" kann nur jemand sein, der noch nie in den geladenen Lauf einer 9mm geschaut hat ....Viel Spass beim reden!

Zum Thema:

Ich persönlich finde es wichtig, dass Kinder früh genug lernen sollten, dass sie nicht im Rosawolkenkuckuckusheim leben und das für fleischige/fischige Nahrung ein Tier sein Leben lassen muss. Die Jagd (und somit natürlich auch das Fischen) ist doch das Natürlichste was es gibt.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Patrick S. (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Ich habe zwei Kinder...der Älteste wird in diesem Jahr 3 Jahre alt. Dieses Jahr soll er das erste Mal mit ans Wasser kommen, natürlich mit der Mama. 
Ich denke, wenn man Kindern erklärt warum man dies und das gemacht hat, wird dieses es auch verstehen.
Das merke ich schon jetzt an meinem Sohn. Wenn ich ihm was verbiete...sagen wir alleine Treppe laufen, sträubt er sich dagegen und macht es doch.
Sage ich ihm allerdings warum er das nicht machen soll, klappt es vielleicht noch nicht perfekt, aber er hört.

Was ich damit sagen möchte...ich denke die Zusammenhänge sind wichtig. Kinder haben ja noch viel zu lernen.


----------



## Janbr (12. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



> und ich zogen früher tagtäglich durch die Gegend, nicht nur ein oder zwei Stunden... sondern wirklich bis es es kurz vor der Dämmerung war! Wir liebten unser "Draußen"!


 
Und auch noch nach der Daemmerung. Ich hatte in meiner Jugend wirklich alle Freiheiten die man sich wuenschen kann, obwohl ich ein Stadtkind bin. Aber auch ich war wirklich viel "draussen" unterwegs. Vom Park ueber Baustellen, Abbruchhaeuser bis zum Bahnhof und was weiss ich alles. Ganz sicher moechte ich auch bei einem guten Prozentsatz hoffen dass das meine Soehne nicht machen :q Mein Horizint hat sich nach und nach erweitert. Erst war es der ziemlich grosse Innenhof, dann der Spielplatz neben an, dann der naechste Strassenzug usw., bis das Viertel unser war. Ich mein ich bin ein Kind der 80er (geboren 1974) und man koennte mich zur damaligen Zeit durchaus als Grossstadt Indianer bezeichnen (zumindest was den Haarschnitt anging #6). D.h. das einfache "draussen" sein, mit Kumpels durch die Strassen ziehen oder im Sommer am Stachus (Muenchen, Karlsplatz) mit einer halben (0,5l Bier) durch den Brunnen laufen, hat sich bei mir bis in die Jugend gezogen.



> In die hochgesicherte US-Army Kaserne durch den besagten Bach "eingestiegen" und auf deren eigenen "Schrottplatz" gestöbert... Da war das Phantasialand ein Sch*** dagegen


 
Die Gegend in der ich aufgewachsen bin, hat in den 80ern eher der Geisterbahn in Phantasialand geglichen, vorallem zur Oktoberfestzeit|uhoh:



> Wir haben echt viel Mist gemacht als Kinder... Aber wir haben noch was erlebt!


 
Dito. Aber ich hab das Gefuehl das uns auch weniger genug war. Dinge wie Bungeejump usw. gab es nicht, ich hab das Gefuehl uns hat schon wesentlich weniger fuer "den Kick" gereicht.



> Weil seine Mutter früher als Sozifall (Faulheit) lieber bis Mittags gepennt hat brachte sie dem kleinen mit 2 Jahren schon bei nen Fernseher und nen Videorekorder zu bedienen... Der Junge kommt nicht vor die Tür und kennt nur Fernsehn, GameBoy Touch oder wie das Ding heißt und Computer spielen... Soviel dazu...


 
Genau das ist es was ich meine. Wie sollen die Kinder aus diesem Teufelskreis entfliehen. Es gibt Familien die in der 3 Generation Sozialhilfeempfaenger sind. Fraegt man sie Kinder was sie werden wollen, ist die Antwort Sozialhilfeempfaenger. Ich will nicht alle Sozialhilfe-/ Hartz4 Empfaenger ueber einen Kamm scheren, Gott bewahre, aber es gibt eben viel die sich Ihrem Schicksal komplett ergeben. Die eben dann bis Mittag im Bett bleiben usw. Das heisst es wird den Kindern vorgelebt. Frag Kinder in sozialen Brennpunkten wann sie das letzte mal ein Buch mt Ihren Eltern gelesen haben.

Ich koennte als Vater heulen wenn ich von 3 - 4 Jaehrigne hoere, die Morgens alleine aufstehen muessen, sie selbst was zum Essen suchen, den Tag dann vor der Klotze verbringen und Abends alleine ins Bett gehen. Wie glaubst du "erzieht" so jemand seine Kinder wenn er selbst welche hat?



> Aber wir waren glückliche Kinder. Heute verweichlichen die Kinder leider, sicher haben sie einen viel größeren Schulischen druck aber warum denn? Ich seh es bei uns, kleines Dorf und jedes der Kinder muß aufs Gymnasium um den Leistungsdruck der Eltern zu bestehen. Mein Kind studiert mal das und meins mal das...


 
Ich kann diese "verweichlichte Jugend" Phrase nicht mehr hoeren. Was soll denn verweichlicht sein? Meinst du dein idylischer Alltag auf dem Land war haerter als heute der Alttag eines Kindes aus einer Familie in der beide Eltern langzeitarbeitslos sind das in Muenchen Neuperlach, Berlin Kreuzberg oder einem sonstigen Brennpunkt?

Ich geb dir allerdings recht, das der schulische und der sonstige Leistungsdruch deutlich gestiegen ist. Ein Problem ist sicher die fetten Jahren die hinter uns liegen. Betrachtet man die Vorraussetzung fuer eine Ausbildung oder einen Einstiegsjob, dann gab es hier eine regelrechte Inflation der Schulabschluesse. Brauchte man frueher fuer einen Lehrberuf einen Hauptschulabschluss, wird heute die mittlere Reife gefordert. Fuer Lehren im Bankwesen wurde frueher die mittlere Reife gefordert, heute verlangen die Banken Abitur. 

Das klassische Betaetigungsfeld von Ingenieuren war frueher Forschung und Entwicklung. Wenn ich mich heute umschaue, hat ein sehr hoher Protzentsatz promoviert (Dr.).

Das Problem ist, es bleiben wieder die schwaechsten auf der Strecke, naemlich die Ungelernten und der Teufelkreis fuer diese Familien verschaerft sich weiter.



> Die berühmte "Tracht Prügel" ist meiner Meinung nach vollkommen jenseits der Grenze des verantwortungsvollen elterlichen Handelns


 
Voll und ganz bei dir! Es gibt auch nicht die geringste Entschuldigung fuer auch nur die geringste koerperliche Gewalt gegen Kinder. Ende der Diskussion!



> Denn sie haben bis zu einem gewissen Alter ein Interesse an der Natur, sogar ein großes. Das wird aber nicht gefördert, sondern eher von den Eltern unterdrückt.


 
Hehe, wir diskutieren hier wild drauf los und meinen eigentlich das selbe. Ich bin absolut deiner Meinung. Das ist uebrigens ein sehr alter "Erziehungsansatz", hat schon BiPi (Gruender der Pfadfinder) geschrieben. Learning by doing. Kinder anleiten Ihre eignen Erfahrungen zu machen und dazusein wenn sie Hilfe brauchen. Sie in der kindlichen Neugierde unterstuetzen. Sinnvolle Grenzen setzen wenn notwendig und diese dann auf einhalten. Kindern Verantwortung uebertragen, denn Kinder wachsen mit dem was man Ihnen zutraut.



> Nein, das sind keine Klischees.
> Mach doch mal beim Jugendamt (nein, NICHT mein Arbeitgeber) ein Praktikum und schau dir die Akten an, die über den Tisch geschoben werden, dann wird das Bild klarer.


 
Ich war lange Jahre aktiver Pfadfinder und hab einige Jugendgruppen geleitet. Es gibt Sachen, die willst du lieber nicht hoeren. Es gab immer einen Protzentsatz an Kindern, die wurden in den Ferien zu uns "abgeschoben". Soll heissen, die Kinder wurden mit ins Zeltlager geschickt, damit die Eltern endlich in Ruhe Urlaub machen konnten. Ich muss sagen fuer viele dieser Kinder war das wahrscheinlich noch ein wirkliches Glueck....



> Warum haben wir eine so hohe Jugendkriminalität.
> Weil die Jugend und teils auch Kinder keinen Achtung und keinen Respekt mehr haben.


 
Eine weiter Phrase die mir zu den Ohren raushaengt. Ich bin 36 und ich hatte ganz, ganz sicher vor 20 Jahren (siehe weiter oben) auch nicht automatisch Respekt vor jeder aelteren Person. Respekt muss man sich erarbeiten, z.B. mit gutem Beispiel. Nur weil jemand 30, 40 oder 80 Jahre aelter ist muss ich keinen Respekt vor Ihm haben. Ich muss mit allen Menschen gleich repektvoll umgehen, aber es gilt hier immer noch: wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es zurueck. Und oft verhalten sich gerade aeltere Mitmenschen ganz und gar nicht respektvoll gegenueber Jugendlichen.



> Als wären Wohnort und Einkommen nicht entscheidender in einer Welt in der Bedürfnisse nur befriedigt werden können, indem man Geld zur Verfügung hat. Und von dieser Verfügung sind nun mal viele ausgeschlossen


 
Ich denke auch das es die Mischung macht. Es gibt heute in allen Schichten einen ziemlichen Leistungsdruck, man will ja schliesslich etwas darstellen im Leben. Und wenn Papi angesehener Anwalt ist und Vorstand vom Golfclub, geht es nicht, das der Spross Schreiner wird und keine Lust auf Golf hat. Leute am unteren Ende der Einkommensleiter verhungern lieber als auf ihren aufgemotzten Wagen zu verzichten. Die Nachbarn duerfen schon sehen was man sich leisten kann....|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



> kann nur jemand sein, der noch nie in den geladenen Lauf einer 9mm geschaut hat ....Viel Spass beim reden!


 
Das kommt natuerlich bei der Kindererziehung relativ haeufig vor #d

Und was willst du damit sagen, Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn? Hau schneller zu als der andere und versuch erst gar nicht Konflikte ohne Gewalt zu loesen weils eh nix bringt?

@ Thomas (komplett OT)



> statt 50 Biersorten im Supermarkt gabs vielleicht 7 oder 8 beim Getränkehändler - die waren dafür besser (noch mit richtigem Hopfen statt mit Pellets oder Extrakten gebraut). Aber halt auch teuerer...


 
Hopfenpellets sind reiner Hopfen dem je nach Type (90 oder 45) Spindelteile entnommen wurden (geputzt wurde) bevor er zu Pellets gepresst wurde. Und Pellets sind wegen der einfacheren Handhabung schon sehr, sehr lange im Einsatz.



Gruss

Jan


----------



## bernd_w (13. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung:
> 
> Es geht darum, ob oder wie Kinder mir dem töten von Tieren konfrontiert werden sollen, können, müssen.


 
Das Thema interessiert mich auch, da ich Jugendwart in einem Verein bin und 4 Jungs und ein Mädel im Alter von 12 bis 15 bei uns sind.

Ich zitiere erstmal aus unserer Gewässerordnung Brandenburg 2009:
"4.5 Behandlung und Verwertung des Fanges 4.5.1 Aneignen und Zurücksetzten gefangener Fische
Der Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu entscheiden, ob er diesen zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten will. Soll der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, so hat dies unmittelbar nach dem Lösen des Hakens zu geschehen. Fische, die entnommen und verwertet werden sollen, sind unmittelbar nach dem Fang waidgerecht zu töten odervorrübergehend, längstens bis zum Ende des Fangtages zu hältern. Fische, die zurückgesetzt werden sollen oder müssen, sind nach Möglichkeit nicht zu keschern oder anders als mit nassen Händen zu berühren. Das gezielte Angeln auf kapitale Fische, mit dem ziel Maße und Masse der gefangenen Fische zu dokumentieren und sie anschließend ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen, wiederspicht der guten fachlichen Praxis der Fischerei und ist daher nicht statthaft."

Das gilt für alle Angler, es ist unsere Rechtsgrundlage. 

Unsere jungen Angler müssen angeleitet werden, wie mit den Fischen beim fang umgegangen wird. Das ist zum einen ein sensibeles Thema ("man will den Fischen nicht weh tun"), zum anderen können sie es zum Anfang auch nicht wissen wie man mit so etwas glitschigem ungehen soll. Für mich gibts da nur einen Ausweg: Man muss es ihnen zeigen!

Also:
1. Fisch richtig anfassen
Bsp: zu kleine Plötze: nur mit Nassen Händen
Bsp: Barsch: Vorsicht vor den Stacheln
usw....

2. Richtig Abhaken
Dort gibt es verschiedene Methoden die gelernt werden müssen (mit Finger, Zange, Halenlöser...) 

3. Fisch betäuben
Jeder unserer  Jungangler weis, was Waidgerecht bedeutet. Deshalb bestehe ich auch drauf, das jeder einen Stab zum Betäuben hat und er muss wissen an welcher Stelle am Kopf man treffen muss. 

4. Fisch gezielt abstechen
Es ist mir auch wichtig, das unsere Jugendlichen Ahnung von der Anatomie der Fische haben. Es muss gelernt werden, wie ordentlich, gezielt und sauber der Fisch behandelt wird.

5. Fische aufbewahren, Ausnehmen, Schuppen
Plastiktüten sind nicht unbedingt das beste Mittel um den Fisch als Nahrungsmittel aufzuheben. 

Diese 5 Punkte werden von mir sehr genau "überwacht". Ich werde auch sauer, wenn ein Angler mal seine Plötze nicht betäubt oder ich Drillinge neben den Stipphaken sehe.

Ich sehe es so, das den Kindern gezeigt werden muss, wie Angeln funktioniert. Einwände von Tierschützern stehe ich offen gegenüber, wehre mich aber gegen Behauptungen das Angeln Tierquälerei ist. Ich betrachte Fischen als Nahrungsquelle.
Wenn ein Kind sagt, das es nicht sehen will wie ich den Fisch abschlage, ist das in Ordnung. Kleinere Kindern müssen es auch nicht unbedingt sehen finde ich. Es reicht, wenn sie sich über den gefanenen Fisch freuen, den Rest würde ich übernehmen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Hatte das Thema mal kurz geschlossen um aufzuräumen.

*Ich hatte auch schon einmal darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es hier darum geht, ob und wie man Kinder ans töten und versorgen von Fischen heranführt.* Dazu gehören natürlich auch eigene Kindheitserfahrungen diesbezüglich. 

Die ganze übrige Erziehungskiste hat hier nix zu suchen.
Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn dabei Kiefer in die Ecke fliegen.
Ich verkneif mir weiteren Kommentar dazu, aber sowas lass ich nicht hier stehen.

Sorry für diejenigen die berechtigt Kritik an diesen Sprüchen geübt haben und sich viel arbeit mit der Antwort machten. 


Ich seh auch nicht ein, das Thema zu schließen, weil sich wenige nicht an das topic halten. Dazu ist es zu wichtig und interessant.


*Ab sofort werden grobe off topic´s mit einer Verwarnung geahndet. *


----------



## Udo561 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hatte das Thema mal kurz geschlossen um aufzuräumen.
> 
> *Ich hatte auch schon einmal darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es hier darum geht, ob und wie man Kinder ans töten heranführt.* Dazu gehören natürlich auch eigene Kindheitserfahrungen diesbezüglich.



Hi Ralle ,
kommt vielleicht besser wenn du das etwas abänderst in z.B. 
*Ich hatte auch schon einmal darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es hier darum geht, ob und wie man Kinder ans töten von Fischen heranführt.* 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Papa, der Fischkiller oder Angeln mit Kindern*

Au Mann|bigeyes

hab´s geändert. Danke für die Hinweise


----------

